# Foldable phones are coming



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Samsung and a few other Android makers have said they'll be releasing folding phones and I for one say - "bring it on!" if they manage to create something that can offer double/triple the screen space by folding a screen out..


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

Pics?

We had folding phones in the '90s


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2018)

Nintendo DS with a sim in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2018)

I used to have a folding phone. Best phone I ever had.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

Seems like a step backward.


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 27, 2018)

They should call them furlable phones, to be new and exciting.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Seems like a step backward.


How would having a phone that can double its screen size in a jiffy be a 'step backward'?


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

What purpose would it serve? I ask this as a non techy, phone without a camera owner.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> How would having a phone that can double its screen size in a jiffy be a 'step backward'?


Would it be doubling its screen size? Would it be a single large screen, with no join, or would it be a two screens?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Would it be doubling its screen size? Would it be a single large screen, with no join, or would it be a two screens?


i think editor is under the impression it will be like an ordnance survey map, that it'd fold up small in the pocket but expand to a previously unseen size when unfolded.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i think editor is under the impression it will be like an ordnance survey map, that it'd fold up small in the pocket but expand to a previously unseen size when unfolded.


The editor is not under that impression, but judging by some of the mock ups I've seen, users will indeed be eventually able to unfold a screen several times to create a far bigger screen.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i think editor is under the impression it will be like an ordnance survey map, that it'd fold up small in the pocket but expand to a previously unseen size when unfolded.


I don't know how far Samsung have progressed with their bendy screens but I didn't think they were at the folding 180deg stage. Maybe they are.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> How would having a phone that can double its screen size in a jiffy be a 'step backward'?


Android, m8


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2018)

Top 5 foldable phones to expect in 2019: Samsung Galaxy X plus handsets from Apple, Motorola, and more


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Android, m8


Just what we don't need. A fanboy polluting the thread


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like something I would wait a couple of years for the tech to improve and prices to drop


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Looks like something I would wait a couple of years for the tech to improve and prices to drop


to iron out the creases as it were


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

Not sure why you'd actually need an enormous fold out screen tbh


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Android, m8



Don’t think I’ll bother then.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Android, m8


Says the person who probably queued for 3 days outside the Apple store, to buy the newest iPhone, because they wanted to be the first person with a phone without a headphone jack


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Not sure why you'd actually need an enormous fold out screen tbh


It doesn't have to "enormous" but I imagine there's more than a few punters who's like a Galaxy Note sized screen in a package that's half the size.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Looks like something I would wait a couple of years for the tech to improve and prices to drop


For sure - I imagine the first batch are going to be quite cumbersome things.


----------



## cheesethief (Sep 27, 2018)

For my thoroughly uninformed speculative take on the idea - it's a ways off yet. Kind of feels like the hype that originally surrounded the iWatch before it was officially announced - lots of ultra cool looking photoshop mockups of a curved screen on a wrap-around bracelet type of thing. And then we got a crappy little square thing a la Dick Tracy. Remember this?







My question for the pundits would be: If we don't even have curved screen watches yet, what's the chance of a truly foldable screen, that's not just 2 screens joined with an "invisible" hinge?

Seems to me that truly curved/bendy screens are always just over the horizon but never quite make it into view.

Would _*love*_ to be wrong, will wait and see.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Says the person who probably queued for 3 days outside the Apple store, to buy the newest iPhone, because they wanted to be the first person with a phone without a headphone jack



The lack of headphone jack drives me nuts. The adapter isn’t that secure so music stops when I go to put the device back into my pocket.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The lack of headphone jack drives me nuts. The adapter isn’t that secure so music stops when I go to put the device back into my pocket.


That's because Apple push the boundaries, to see how much shit their fanboys will take before saying enough is enough.
Seems the answer is "Much more"


----------



## cheesethief (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's because Apple push the boundaries, to see how much shit their fanboys will take before saying enough is enough.
> Seems the answer is "Much more"


That's really very unfair...

Fanboys have no choice in the matter, the Apple T&Cs dictate exactly how much shit they have to take.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's because Apple push the boundaries, to see how much shit their fanboys will take before saying enough is enough.
> Seems the answer is "Much more"



Tbf I fucked up an iPhone by standing up when it was plugged in charging and had headphones in. The jack plug lost the fight, snapped, and was stuck in the socket. So this prevents me doing that, it’s just annoying that it’s shit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Says the person who probably queued for 3 days outside the Apple store, to buy the newest iPhone, because they wanted to be the first person with a phone without a headphone jack


Why don’t Android have stores?

Because no one would q outside them for 3 days! #lol

Srsly tho, 1 line, 3 fish!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Why don’t Android have stores?
> 
> Because no one would q outside them for 3 days! #lol
> 
> Srsly tho, 1 line, 3 fish!


Apple's carefully manipulated launches have all got a bit embarrassingly short of fanboys of late - as if they weren't embarrassing enough in the first place. And you're totally wrong about there being no stores for Android products. Google, Samsung and others have physical stores all over the world.

I can see you're upset because Apple won't be the first with a folding screen, but the truth is they haven't been first with almost all the real innovation in the mobile sector for many years. Unless you call removing a headphone socket 'innovation'


----------



## Smangus (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm  always folding my phones. Unfortunately they are not foldable


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> It doesn't have to "enormous" but I imagine there's more than a few punters who's like a Galaxy Note sized screen in a package that's half the size.


I would perhaps like this.

But it's not what we'll get. We'll get an IMAX sized screen in a package the size of a Galaxy Note.

No one wants to make small phones anymore


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Why don’t Android have stores?
> 
> Because no one would q outside them for 3 days! #lol


Because Android is an operating system, not a phone manufacturer


----------



## weltweit (Sep 27, 2018)

About time someone made smartphones smaller.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I would perhaps like this.
> 
> But it's not what we'll get. We'll get an IMAX sized screen in a package the size of a Galaxy Note.
> 
> No one wants to make small phones anymore


Au contraire. The new Palm Android phone is a reportedly a real tiddler!

Sony make some small phones too.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Sony make some small phones too.


Used to.

The XZ 'Compact' is 5"

Not heard of the Palm but will check it, cheers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2018)

Have an image of editor atop Lord Hereford’s Knob unfolding his phone like an OS map in a gale.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2018)

weltweit said:


> About time someone made smartphones smaller.



Yeah, nicks are crying out for ‘em. Never had you down as an entrepreneur, but go for it wetlz.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Have an image of editor atop Lord Hereford’s Knob unfolding his phone like an OS map in a gale.


I've no idea what that means, but I'm in anyway. Take me to Lord Hereford's Knob!


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Take me to Lord Hereford's Knob!


Jump in squire!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2018)

It is in the most beautiful country on earth....











And a blinding area for mushroom picking...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2018)

Can I just say I can’t wait to see the cost of these handsets!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Not sure why you'd actually need an enormous fold out screen tbh



Porn


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2018)

Foldy!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 31, 2018)

Basically it's a hideous looking tablet that bends in the middle to make it look even more hideous, and it looks like you could bend it about 4 times before it becomes unusable. It's already looking worse for wear after a couple of bends.
What's wrong with just using a tablet that doesn't look hideous?
A classic example of 'just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should'.


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Foldy!



Notable that for a first viable prototype they've taken the easy way out by making it fold _out_ rather than _in_. It's an interesting first step, but I think the boffins will need to make one that folds closed like a book - more like the Samsung concept - before it'll generate much consumer excitement. Realistically it'll need to fold closed without the big curved edge in order to make a physically robust design. People stick their phones in their pockets, some even sit on them... 

I can see a foldable tablet being viable much sooner - people already take a bit more care with tablets, they don't expect to be able to chuck them in a back pocket, they tend to get less physical abuse than phones.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2018)

Video


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2018)

On the basis of the above, yep, I can see it working. Finally bridging the gap between tablet and phone.

Will need to convince me on things like performance, design, battery life, storage, comparative cost, etc. but a tablet that you could pocket? And use as a phone? Yeah I'm down with that.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 1, 2018)

Folding screens are here, and they look crappy


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2018)

I think the proof will be ultimately in whether they look _good enough_.

Like many things, people will put up with less than perfect if the compromise is worth it. They will want to be hoping that enough people are happy enough not to have the latest OLED screen, if it means they can fold it out into a tablet size thing.


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think the proof will be ultimately in whether they look _good enough_.
> 
> Like many things, people will put up with less than perfect if the compromise is worth it. They will want to be hoping that enough people are happy enough not to have the latest OLED screen, if it means they can fold it out into a tablet size thing.


Needs to do more than merely fold out though, it needs to become properly rigid. Look at how people use tablets - they hold them with one hand, usually vertically or at an obtuse angle, and expect the overall structure of the device to be self supporting. They don't treat them with kids gloves, gently lay them on a flat surface, etc. I think that's where the first gen foldables will struggle. What people really want is something that's a clam shell design, with the screen on the _inside_, that folds out flat & snaps into place to make a rigid, totally flat surface, then folds back effortlessly into a phone/phablet size, with the screen safely protected on the inside. That's probably a couple of generations away though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Needs to do more than merely fold out though, it needs to become properly rigid. Look at how people use tablets - they hold them with one hand, usually vertically or at an obtuse angle, and expect the overall structure of the device to be self supporting. They don't treat them with kids gloves, gently lay them on a flat surface, etc. I think that's where the first gen foldables will struggle. What people really want is something that's a clam shell design, with the screen on the _inside_, that folds out flat & snaps into place to make a rigid, totally flat surface, then folds back effortlessly into a phone/phablet size, with the screen safely protected on the inside. That's probably a couple of generations away though.



Actually, I think many people will forego a rigid screen if the advantages are being able to produce a more flexible magazine/paper experience. Something less rigid which will not smash as easily may even be preferable and people may be prepared to compromise on display quality for that. It's going to depend on what people want, ultimately.

But I'm betting that a tablet which can be folded into phone size portability will be a hit. Subject to battery, performance etc.


----------



## Supine (Nov 2, 2018)

Foldable phones ehh. Solving a problem nobody ever had I reckon


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2018)

Supine said:


> Foldable phones ehh. Solving a problem nobody ever had I reckon


Let's see how that thought holds up in a few years when they become thinner. I'd love a small phone with a big fold out touchscreen.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 2, 2018)

I'd love a roll up one...


----------



## cybershot (Nov 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Let's see how that thought holds up in a few years when they become thinner. I'd love a small phone with a big fold out touchscreen.



Well, that defiantly won't have a headphone jack, so something's got to give!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'd also love a tablet size thing which can be folded or bent into a pocket size portability, and used like a phone. If my iPad Mini could do that I'd take it with me _everywhere_.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 2, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I'd love a roll up one...



Maps on a roll up phone... I like it.

In all seriousness though I like the idea of a bigger screen and I'd definitely use it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2018)

Main reasons I don't use my tablet out of home:

1. It's not a phone, so I still need to take my phone everywhere.
2. It's not fold-able so it's totally impractical for pocketing.

Solve those two issues with a nifty flexi screen device that doubles as both phone and tablet? Then it's shut up and take my money time.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Well, that defiantly won't have a headphone jack, so something's got to give!


That's a sacrifice I'd be happy to make if it gives me a phone that turns into a tablet!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 2, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Main reasons I don't use my tablet out of home:
> 
> 1. It's not a phone, so I still need to take my phone everywhere.
> 2. It's not fold-able so it's totally impractical for pocketing.
> ...



Main reason I don't use my iPad at home anymore.

Current phone screen is better and good enough size.

Don't get me wrong, not against this idea, however i wouldn't want it anymore than twice the size of say an iPhone XS Max that folds into the size that device currently is, and can work happily from just that half without the need to be folded out at all. It still needs to fit in pocket and be small enough thickness to not be uncomfortable when sitting down.

I think we're still several if not 5-10 years away from that at the moment.

Roll out sounds cool, but imagine how annoying it would be to have to roll the screen out each time you want to use it.


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Let's see how that thought holds up in a few years when they become thinner. I'd love a small phone with a big fold out touchscreen.


Will be awesome when they make it work, although I expect it's years off yet. The problem's the glass - even super thin, ultra strong gorilla glass has limits to how far you can bend it before it breaks. When they can make super strong, super flexible, scratch resistant, polymer based screens, with no glass involved, then maybe.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2018)

I just want something like that live updating newspaper in Minority Report.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes please.



> DJ Koh, CEO of Samsung's mobile business, said you'll be able to use the device as a tablet with multitasking capability before being able to fold it up into a more portable phone.



Samsung Galaxy X foldable phone: Rumors, Images, Details, and More!

And check out the hint:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 7, 2018)

This is Samsung’s foldable smartphone


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 7, 2018)

So far I’m liking what I see


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> This is Samsung’s foldable smartphone
> 
> View attachment 151967


Take my money!


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 7, 2018)

Not to keen on the square look of the phone at first glance.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Not to keen on the square look of the phone at first glance.


It reminds me of the abandoned Microsoft Courier concept, and that's mighty fine with me!


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 7, 2018)

Ah just remembered it reminds me of the first Razer phone. Will need to see more details.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 7, 2018)

Clever use of lighting to disguise the fine detail. I'm sure it will take time to develop into something sleek, but if this is where screen technology is headed, then I am definitely onboard.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2018)

It looks pretty bulky. Progress but I’m not there yet.


----------



## pesh (Nov 8, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Clever use of lighting to disguise the fine detail. I'm sure it will take time to develop into something sleek, but if this is where screen technology is headed, then I am definitely onboard.



Clever use of lighting?


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 8, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It looks pretty bulky. Progress but I’m not there yet.


Looks pretty good to me, not worried about the bulk - I'm sure that'll be addressed before it's commercially available. For me the bigger concern would be how well it copes with repetitive opening/closing cycles. I'd worry about fatigue stresses building up. Overall though, I'm very impressed so far. Going to be at least a couple of years before I think about upgrading my OnePlus, maybe by then I'll be switching to a foldable Samsung...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2018)

The form factor reminds me a little of the Nokia Communicator. I’m sure it’ll have a little bulk to it when folded but I bet many people will be willing to live with that for the sheer convenience of having a mini tablet that you can fold in half.

Which also has a front display.

Which also is your main phone.


----------



## salem (Nov 8, 2018)

I wonder if it's actually a foldable screen or just two bezeless screens that line up when unfolded? I think the latter would probably be more durable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2018)

salem said:


> I wonder if it's actually a foldable screen or just two bezeless screens that line up when unfolded? I think the latter would probably be more durable.



It's just one screen, foldable hence no split in the middle - look at the photos.


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 8, 2018)

salem said:


> I wonder if it's actually a foldable screen or just two bezeless screens that line up when unfolded? I think the latter would probably be more durable.


That'd be 2 screens though - they'd never line up perfectly every time, there'd be a noticeable line, you couldn't swipe seamlessly, etc, etc. Would be a poor mans foldable screen.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It looks pretty bulky. Progress but I’m not there yet.


The 'bulk' was the box they put the device in as they don't want to reveal its full form factor yet. 

If it lives up to its promise, it's going to make a lot of the current high end phones look very outdated indeed. Unless there's something wrong with its functionality, I can't see how this can fail. I'd gladly take a slightly thicker phone if it doubled up as a tablet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2018)

Most of the time I use my phone I don't even need it to be a smaller shaped one handed device, a small tablet would be perfect.

But, crucially, it needs to be pocketable if I'm listening to music, or moving around.

This looks like it's achieving both of these things, and I'm in.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Most of the time I use my phone I don't even need it to be a smaller shaped one handed device, a small tablet would be perfect.
> 
> But, crucially, it needs to be pocketable if I'm listening to music, or moving around.
> 
> This looks like it's achieving both of these things, and I'm in.


I think in a few years time when you show a kid a Samsung 9 or iPhone, they'll be confused why it doesn't open up.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 8, 2018)

editor said:


> I think in a few years time when you show a kid a Samsung 9 or iPhone, they'll be confused why it doesn't open up.



A bit longer than a few years I expect. These will cost a fortune and it will take a while for the price to settle.

My partner wasn't sold. She loves her tablet, but the big reason for getting it was so that she could watch things on it and not have messages etc disturb her.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2018)

This still looks awesome


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2018)

Good piece here: 
The Brief History—and Uncertain Future—of Foldable Phones


----------



## cheesethief (Dec 14, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy Fold’s Full Specs and Price Revealed

$1800......


----------



## ignatious (Dec 14, 2018)

It seems a bit pointless given the screen ratio of HD is 16:9, meaning that you will hardly gain any screen width by opening it up. 

I suppose for spreadsheets and other computery stuff it might be useful but for watching tv or movie content it seems a bit silly. Who wants a square screen??


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 14, 2018)

It’s pricey sure, and I expect that the cost will come down over time. But for what it is, a phone, and a tablet which could probably even replace many people’s laptops, it’s potentially a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2018)

I expect the 1st gen will have lots of problems, and can't see that much use for folding screens just yet, but will be keeping an eye on how it goes.


----------



## cheesethief (Dec 14, 2018)

ignatious said:


> It seems a bit pointless given the screen ratio of HD is 16:9, meaning that you will hardly gain any screen width by opening it up.
> 
> I suppose for spreadsheets and other computery stuff it might be useful but for watching tv or movie content it seems a bit silly. Who wants a square screen??


Geometry dictates design in this instance. Assuming one wants to start off with a traditional, modern phone format - rectangular, roughly 2:1 ratio - then making it fold out will produce a square. If you wanted to _result_ in a 16:9 format, you'd need to start with 16:4.5 or 8:9 - either bizarrely long & thin or strangely square, neither of which are likely to be big sellers...


----------



## cheesethief (Dec 14, 2018)

8ball said:


> I expect the 1st gen will have lots of problems, and can't see that much use for folding screens just yet, but will be keeping an eye on how it goes.


Ditto. I love the idea, but suspect the teething years to be long. I've no plans to replace my current phone for at least 2 or 3 years. Maybe by then the technology will be mature. Or failing that it'll have gone the same way as Google Glass...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Geometry dictates design in this instance. Assuming one wants to start off with a traditional, modern phone format - rectangular, roughly 2:1 ratio - then making it fold out will produce a square. If you wanted to _result_ in a 16:9 format, you'd need to start with 16:4.5 or 8:9 - either bizarrely long & thin or strangely square, neither of which are likely to be big sellers...


Solution: two folds!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2018)

i thought samsung did this in the early 00s? you'd unfold the screen to get access to the keypad.

I think touch screens are the worst thing about modern phones. can't even type with the speech turned off anymore cos you have to let the synthesiser tell you which letter ur on. what a travesty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2018)

Bit of a faf if you just want to check a message though... 

Wonder if we'll see that idea floated again of small screen on the other side for that purpose?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 14, 2018)

OH MY GOD LOOK AT THE PRICE LOL YOU’D HAVE TO BE IN THE REALITY DISTORTION FIELD TO BUY ONE ETC.

Oh, hang on, it’s not made by Apple, so it’s OK. As you were.


----------



## cheesethief (Dec 14, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> OH MY GOD LOOK AT THE PRICE LOL YOU’D HAVE TO BE IN THE REALITY DISTORTION FIELD TO BUY ONE ETC.
> 
> Oh, hang on, it’s not made by Apple, so it’s OK. As you were.


It would appear your strawman has slipped his leash.


----------



## pesh (Dec 15, 2018)

that actually looks worse than i thought it would.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> OH MY GOD LOOK AT THE PRICE LOL YOU’D HAVE TO BE IN THE REALITY DISTORTION FIELD TO BUY ONE ETC.
> 
> Oh, hang on, it’s not made by Apple, so it’s OK. As you were.


Err, the price will come down as the technology matures. Obviously. And no doubt Apple will offer a more expensive version that comes with a stupid proprietary port. Perhaps they'll get some twats to queue in the rain for them and they can be applauded for spending lots of money by the whooping in-store morons. HIGH FIVE!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 15, 2018)

pesh said:


> that actually looks worse than i thought it would.



I don’t like it doesn’t go completely flat back.


----------



## pesh (Dec 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I don’t like it doesn’t go completely flat back.


it will


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

For reference, the first mobile phone you could buy in the UK was "the size of a breeze block, had 30 minutes of talk time and cost £1,650 – the equivalent of £4,600 in today’s money."

30 years on: First mobile phone weighed 11lbs and cost £4,600 | Metro News


----------



## pesh (Dec 15, 2018)

> Marconi's first transmitter incorporating a monopole antenna. It consisted of an elevated copper sheet _(top)_ connected to a Righi spark gap _(left)_ powered by an induction coil _(center)_ with a telegraph key _(right)_ to switch it on and off to spell out text messages in Morse code.


they've all been shit since they did away with spark gaps as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2019)

Xiaomi might build a three-panel foldable phone

Now that's more like it. If it's legit. Probably not.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2019)

The world's first real foldable phone is rough around the edges


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The world's first real foldable phone is rough around the edges


Impressive!







> At this point, it seems pretty clear that the future of smartphone is packing ever bigger displays into ever smaller bodies, and Liu believes Royole's low-key work has set the company up for success. He might be onto something. Google is working to build foldable device support into Android, a move that could fix some of the company's biggest software and compatibility issues. And if nothing else, Liu hasn't ruled out the idea of just supplying foldable screens to other smartphone makers. Even if the FlexPai gets overshadowed by flashier rivals, there are ways forward for the company -- in any case, expect to hear the name Royole a lot more soon.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 9, 2019)

Big kudos for the technology and being first to market, but wow it looks impractical... My phone spends 99% of its life in one of the front pockets of my combats, where this device might not fare so well. My GF has hers in her back pocket and sits on it half the time...

If you have to treat the thing with kid gloves, it's not really a "mobile" in the contemporary sense. It feels a bit like the early "portable" computers that were more like leaden suitcases.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 9, 2019)

Wait... they fold so the screen is on the _outside_  

What the fuck? That’s ridiculous


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2019)

Seems the biggest issue the reviewer had was the OS. So will be interesting to see how Samsung deal with this if the underlying Android OS isn't ready for this as of yet. 

I doubt we'll see Apple market anything like this, this year, but you can bet (without getting into a discussion about price) it will work much more smoothly with iOS.

Getting first to market these days isn't the once glorious thing it was, consumers/business staff want stuff to work, and if that means waiting for the 3rd version of it, then so be it. As seems to be the norm it takes 3 attempts to get stuff how people actually want things to work, and has been for decades!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 9, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Wait... they fold so the screen is on the _outside_
> 
> What the fuck? That’s ridiculous


Beyond ridiculous, but the screen can't fold sharp enough to fold it on the inside.
It's a gimmick, at least in that format.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Wait... they fold so the screen is on the _outside_
> 
> What the fuck? That’s ridiculous


Why? I'd rather be able to see the screen than have it all folded away. But it's obvious the technology isn't ready for the mainstream yet, but just like Apple fanboys guffawed at the announcement of the big Samsung Note phones - only for the iPhone to copy the form factor some years later - I'm confident that there's a future for foldable phones,  if they can make them workable.

I'd love to be able to fold out my phone and double the screen size, even if that's at the expense of a slightly thicker handset.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 9, 2019)

There was a roll out telly on telly last night at some major techno event. 
Don't ask me any questions. 
I have no idea


----------



## dervish (Jan 10, 2019)

Lupa said:


> There was a roll out telly on telly last night at some major techno event.
> Don't ask me any questions.
> I have no idea



It's this 

Looks amazing, I'd definitely have one I don't think I'll have close to the bank balance to be able to afford one though.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2019)

Brilliant and heartbreaking!



> Firstly the phone has a dual SIM card tray so you can dedicate a SIM for each side of the handset. Or you can prop up the phone in a tent style mode for multiplayer gaming, where one player can use one side of the screen and play against a friend staring at the other. It's a great idea, but Royole is going to need developers to actually make games that take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> The feature that may be most appreciated here is the ability to use the main camera facing forwards or backwards. If you're taking a photo of someone else, both you and the subject can see the shot before it's taken, with the camera's viewfinder displaying on the back screen and on the front at the same time. There's an option to also disable the viewfinder on the back if you prefer.
> ...








Interesting: 



> The screen itself is a 1920 x 1440 resolution AMOLED display, and the bendable panel was developed entirely in-house. Royole invested over $US1 billion dollars in a factory in Shenzhen to manufacture its bendable screens, which can also be used on other items such as handbags, hats and shirts.



https://www.smh.com.au/technology/w...-glorious-and-a-hot-mess-20190111-p50qqh.html


----------



## NoXion (Jan 15, 2019)

dialectician said:


> i thought samsung did this in the early 00s? you'd unfold the screen to get access to the keypad.
> 
> I think touch screens are the worst thing about modern phones. can't even type with the speech turned off anymore cos you have to let the synthesiser tell you which letter ur on. what a travesty.



Touch screens are by far the most inferior of all input modalities. Way too fucking delicate, crap feedback, crap latency, "oh no you lightly brushed some other point on the screen, here let me disappear your 'keyboard' for you while you're in the middle of typing something", just fucking rubbish all round.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

editor said:


>





That looks friggin awesome, and I want one. Now.

Also, when are people going to stop making videos with chirpy ukulele soundtracks. They are SOO 5 years ago.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 23, 2019)

looks good but breakable


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't get this whole fold-_out_ business... The end result looks bulky & fragile. My thoughts immediately turn to what happens when you stick it in a trouser pocket? What would a screen protector look like? Seems more of an objet d'art than a practical device. Very impressive technology, feels like the future, but also feels a long way from commercial viability.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

It looks a lot _less_ breakable to me. No brittle glass in sight, just a nice curvy bendy screen.


----------



## dervish (Jan 23, 2019)

But if it's bendable it has to be softer surely, which I would have thought would make it a magnet for scratches.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

dervish said:


> But if it's bendable it has to be softer surely, which I would have thought would make it a magnet for scratches.


That very much depends on what glass/plastic technology is used. I've got a hunch that when it comes to market they won't be selling something that gets scratched within minutes as is likely to be a commercial failure, innit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

I guess we'll never really know until they start existing in the real world. Some people seem more prone to scratching up phones than others though. I guess like everything it'll depend how much you take care of them.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2019)

If it's folded in three, then surely it can be folded in a way that the back is, well, the back, and not the screen. My only criticism, as if you drop it, it's certainly smashing.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 24, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> It looks a lot _less_ breakable to me. No brittle glass in sight, just a nice curvy bendy screen.


Imagine sticking it in your pocket, chucking it in a coat, carting it around in a handbag, sitting on it in a back pocket, all the things people normally do - no one wants a phone that needs handling with kid gloves. I remain eager to be proved wrong, enthusiastic even, but I am as yet unconvinced.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Imagine sticking it in your pocket, chucking it in a coat, carting it around in a handbag, sitting on it in a back pocket, all the things people normally do - no one wants a phone that needs handling with kid gloves. I remain eager to be proved wrong, enthusiastic even, but I am as yet unconvinced.



As I said, like everything it depends how much you take care of it. From what I can tell, it looks like the screen is a lot less brittle so possibly even better for those prone to smashing screens. But I don't know. Real world tests won't be long around the corner.

Personally I almost always have my phone in my jeans pocket away from keys. I'm pretty careful with it and in the 18 years or so I've been owning mobile phones, I've yet to actually damage one this way.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 24, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> As I said, like everything it depends how much you take care of it. From what I can tell, it looks like the screen is a lot less brittle so possibly even better for those prone to smashing screens. But I don't know. Real world tests won't be long around the corner.
> 
> Personally I almost always have my phone in my jeans pocket away from keys. I'm pretty careful with it and in the 18 years or so I've been owning mobile phones, I've yet to actually damage one this way.


I still have every mobile I've ever owned, as a little collection in a box, somewhere under the bed I think. Not a cracked screen amongst them and barely a few scratches. But I am anal & nerdy. Anecdotal evidence would suggest that many, if not most, mobile owners are feral, slapdash, rambunctious creatures, prone to wanton impulses. I've never seen my sister with an uncracked phone screen, and she managed to destroy her last one by dropping it in the loo, just after her 4 year old had failed to flush it properly... In the hands of such destructive owners, I would fear for the longevity of a fold out screen! Can't wait to see one in person though, it feels like the biggest shake-up in an otherwise doldrums beset market in years.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> I still have every mobile I've ever owned, as a little collection in a box, somewhere under the bed I think. Not a cracked screen amongst them and barely a few scratches. But I am anal & nerdy. Anecdotal evidence would suggest that many, if not most, mobile owners are feral, slapdash, rambunctious creatures, prone to wanton impulses. I've never seen my sister with an uncracked phone screen, and she managed to destroy her last one by dropping it in the loo, just after her 4 year old had failed to flush it properly... In the hands of such destructive owners, I would fear for the longevity of a fold out screen! Can't wait to see one in person though, it feels like the biggest shake-up in an otherwise doldrums beset market in years.



Some people do seem to have perpetually damaged screens.

One reason I've always been sceptical of those Samsung Galaxy edge curved screen phones is the likelihood that they would be more slippery. A phone geek friend of mine says it was the worst he ever had for slipping out of his hands and dropping because of the lack of grip on the side.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Huawei are launching the world's "first" 5G smartphone with a foldable display at MWC in Barcelona.
Huawei will launch its foldable-screen 5G smartphone at MWC


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

I am unconvinced that overcoming the considerable engineering difficulties inherent to creating a foldable full-colour high-resolution display, will be worth whatever problem it is that the concept of foldable screens is supposed to solve.

If you want a bigger screen, then you shouldn't spend a ridiculous amount of money on this kind of desperate stuff from hardware manufacturers running out of ideas, you should instead use the extra cash you've saved to buy a decent model of a more powerful yet still portable device with a larger form factor. Depending on your requirements you have a choice of either a phablet, pad or notebook/mini laptop.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I am unconvinced that overcoming the considerable engineering difficulties inherent to creating a foldable full-colour high-resolution display, will be worth whatever problem it is that the concept of foldable screens is supposed to solve.
> 
> If you want a bigger screen, then you shouldn't spend a ridiculous amount of money on this kind of desperate stuff from hardware manufacturers running out of ideas, you should instead use the extra cash you've saved to buy a decent model of a more powerful yet still portable device with a larger form factor. Depending on your requirements you have a choice of either a phablet, pad or notebook/mini laptop.



By that logic, we'd all be carrying around separate ipods, laptops and basic phones to do all the things we can now just do on a smartphone.

The whole point is that you're creating a pocketable tablet which is also a smartphone. Negating the need to carry a tablet and a phone, because they can become the same thing. Folded for pocketing/using as a mobile phone, and unfolded for reading/watching/gaming.

Like everything they're bound to seem expensive at first, and then come down in price. That's just the way of tech.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I am unconvinced that overcoming the considerable engineering difficulties inherent to creating a foldable full-colour high-resolution display, will be worth whatever problem it is that the concept of foldable screens is supposed to solve.
> 
> If you want a bigger screen, then you shouldn't spend a ridiculous amount of money on this kind of desperate stuff from hardware manufacturers running out of ideas, you should instead use the extra cash you've saved to buy a decent model of a more powerful yet still portable device with a larger form factor. Depending on your requirements you have a choice of either a phablet, pad or notebook/mini laptop.


And what happens if you want a decent sized screen but don't want to lug about a large tablet? Phablets were laughed at when they were first launched and now they're commonplace.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

Probably the least enjoyable part of my phablet phone is actually using it as a phone because its uncomfortable to grip for any length of time. I'd love to be able to fold it in half and hold it more comfortably like my old diddy nokia 6100.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I am unconvinced that overcoming the considerable engineering difficulties inherent to creating a foldable full-colour high-resolution display, will be worth whatever problem it is that the concept of foldable screens is supposed to solve.
> 
> If you want a bigger screen, then you shouldn't spend a ridiculous amount of money on this kind of desperate stuff from hardware manufacturers running out of ideas, you should instead use the extra cash you've saved to buy a decent model of a more powerful yet still portable device with a larger form factor. Depending on your requirements you have a choice of either a phablet, pad or notebook/mini laptop.


To add to what others have said, I think you may be a tad narrow in your assessment. Manufacturers do not only seek to satisfy requirements, they also strive to create _new_ markets. You're assessment is entirely reasonable, and I'm minded to agree. However, much innovation is driven not by producing a better product to meet today's needs, but by producing something novel to meet a need people didn't know they had, or don't actually have at all. If you're looking at it from the point of view of someone who says "Why would I spend megabucks on a foldable phone that opens out into an inferior tablet?", you're looking at it the wrong way. The early models will sell to hipsters with deep pockets, the superficial moneyed that will pay for the wow factor. Sensible folk will wait for the 2nd or 3rd generation, when most of your objections will have been addressed and foldables will have inured themselves into the public consciousness. It'll be no different to when virtual keyboards on phones first emerged & threatened to supplant our beloved physical ones, and all the die-hard oldies (including me) said we'd never use one...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> By that logic, we'd all be carrying around separate ipods, laptops and basic phones to do all the things we can now just do on a smartphone.
> 
> The whole point is that you're creating a pocketable tablet which is also a smartphone. Negating the need to carry a tablet and a phone, because they can become the same thing. Folded for pocketing/using as a mobile phone, and unfolded for reading/watching/gaming.
> 
> Like everything they're bound to seem expensive at first, and then come down in price. That's just the way of tech.



I disagree. The smartphone was a genuine leap forward. It has so much flexibility in terms of functionality compared to the device it replaced, but the trade-off is that none of the gadgets or apps a smartphone has is as good as dedicated hardware and software.

This folding screen bollocks is piling yet more trade-offs on top of that, introducing another physical point of failure into the display itself, in addition to the standard weaknesses of smartphone hardware. Yet unlike when smartphones were first produced, the additional utility granted is marginal by comparison.



editor said:


> And what happens if you want a decent sized screen but don't want to lug about a large tablet? Phablets were laughed at when they were first launched and now they're commonplace.



It might be cheaper to buy clothing with larger pockets. Or to invest in the trivial sum it takes to get a bag. If you're actually doing work stuff rather than just faffing about while waiting for the train or whatever.



cheesethief said:


> To add to what others have said, I think you may be a tad narrow in your assessment. Manufacturers do not only seek to satisfy requirements, they also strive to create _new_ markets. You're assessment is entirely reasonable, and I'm minded to agree. However, much innovation is driven not by producing a better product to meet today's needs, but by producing something novel to meet a need people didn't know they had, or don't actually have at all. If you're looking at it from the point of view of someone who says "Why would I spend megabucks on a foldable phone that opens out into an inferior tablet?", you're looking at it the wrong way. The early models will sell to hipsters with deep pockets, the superficial moneyed that will pay for the wow factor. Sensible folk will wait for the 2nd or 3rd generation, when most of your objections will have been addressed and foldables will have inured themselves into the public consciousness. It'll be no different to when virtual keyboards on phones first emerged & threatened to supplant our beloved physical ones, and all the die-hard oldies (including me) said we'd never use one...



In the case of virtual keyboards, that was certainly not a choice on my part. Had I the option I would have stuck with a physical keypad.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2019)

The smartphone revolution may have looked like a giant leap but that was at a much later stage, for many, many years prior it was a crawl. A crawl that was expensive and clunky, but necessary for us to eventually reach the point where enough elements were ripe for prime time.

I'm glad this screen teach is evolving and we can see a few half-baked devices now. I still dont have many clues about mainstream timescale, it isnt a given that this tech in this form factor will be a winner, and the companies who are making these screens are searching for the form factors that may prove a successful and profitable destination for this tech. The available form factor options are not what some people would like to see because what we have here is rollable screen tech, not really foldable in the true sense at all, not a magic screen hinge.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> It might be cheaper to buy clothing with larger pockets. Or to invest in the trivial sum it takes to get a bag. If you're actually doing work stuff rather than just faffing about while waiting for the train or whatever..


Wait. So I'm supposed to buy clothes that fit the tech rather than having the tech fit my choices? No thanks. And good luck finding a pair of trousers that can accommodate a large tablet that don't look ridiculous.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> In the case of virtual keyboards, that was certainly not a choice on my part. Had I the option I would have stuck with a physical keypad.



You do have the option. There are plenty of phones out there with physical keypads.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> This folding screen bollocks is piling yet more trade-offs on top of that, introducing another physical point of failure into the display itself, in addition to the standard weaknesses of smartphone hardware. Yet unlike when smartphones were first produced, the additional utility granted is marginal by comparison.



What weaknesses are you talking about? None of these devices have even been released yet. How do you know these screens will be any less durable than the current non-bendy, prone to smashing, type of screens?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> What weaknesses are you talking about? None of these devices have even been released yet. How do you know these screens will be any less durable than the current non-bendy, prone to smashing, type of screens?



What? Putting in a point of flex and adding the hinges etc. isn't going to compromise strength in a product because it hasn't yet been released?  Odd thing to say.

Anyhoo, I think there is going to be a lot of potential for flexible screens, but I think it's unlikely to be with us for long in smartphones as (or very much like) they currently are. 
One good application for these is TV screens that roll in or out like a projector screen, which could be used on all manner of products of different shapes or sizes.

We may find a lot more "rollable" rather than "foldable" tech comes along (like magic scrolls that you pull out to their desired length).  There's also the potential for products where much of the outside surface is made of screen (that could lead to some fun games).  And the direct retinal projection tech will certainly be a game-changer if they work out the bugs.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Wait. So I'm supposed to buy clothes that fit the tech rather than having the tech fit my choices? No thanks. And good luck finding a pair of trousers that can accommodate a large tablet that don't look ridiculous.



Hammertime!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> What? Putting in a point of flex and adding the hinges etc. isn't going to compromise strength in a product because it hasn't yet been released?  Odd thing to say.



I'm saying these supposed 'weaknesses' are just theory - nobody has actually put these to the test in the real world yet.  On the contrary, if anything, the fact  they bend makes me think they'd be a lot more resilient than the current crop of brittle screens which are all too easily shattered.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm saying these supposed 'weaknesses' are just theory - nobody has actually put these to the test in the real world yet.  On the contrary, if anything, the fact  they bend makes me think they'd be a lot more resilient than the current crop of brittle screens which are all too easily shattered.



You add a join, you make something flexible where previously it wasn't, articulate something that was previously not articulated, then you introduce weaknesses (or other compromises).  Just like weaknesses were introduced by making most of one side of a phone consist of screen.

Apparently the materials can hold up to being bent and straightened a great many times, but it will be interesting to see how that fares out in the world, as you say.  Things tend to fare worse rather than better than lab tests suggest once they're out in the wild.  Also, they are going to be a lot more scratchable, as well as being prone to trapping bits of grit etc.

On the other hand, you'll be able to get a screen in your jumper and look like a Teletubbie, so it's not all gloom.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 28, 2019)

Hologram phones are on their way also. 

Some way away on their way, but still.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 28, 2019)

I wonder if they'll be as shite as my 'screen edge to edge' Sony phone. I only got it in July and the touchscreen has stopped working down one side. there's a lot to be said for normal screens.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> I wonder if they'll be as shite as my 'screen edge to edge' Sony phone. I only got it in July and the touchscreen has stopped working down one side. there's a lot to be said for normal screens.


Why don't you get it exchanged?


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

elbows said:


> The smartphone revolution may have looked like a giant leap but that was at a much later stage, for many, many years prior it was a crawl. A crawl that was expensive and clunky, but necessary for us to eventually reach the point where enough elements were ripe for prime time.
> 
> I'm glad this screen teach is evolving and we can see a few half-baked devices now. I still dont have many clues about mainstream timescale, it isnt a given that this tech in this form factor will be a winner, and the companies who are making these screens are searching for the form factors that may prove a successful and profitable destination for this tech. The available form factor options are not what some people would like to see because what we have here is rollable screen tech, not really foldable in the true sense at all, not a magic screen hinge.



It's not about the tech, it's about the concept. The addition of even a perfectly foldable screen is of limited utility compared to the diverse array of functions that come with smartphones in general.



editor said:


> Wait. So I'm supposed to buy clothes that fit the tech rather than having the tech fit my choices? No thanks. And good luck finding a pair of trousers that can accommodate a large tablet that don't look ridiculous.



Like I said, and which you chose to ignore, you could also, you know, just put it in a bag? That's not hard or inconvenient or expensive, and if you disagree then you've been mesmerised by marketing. Or do you seriously think that manufacturers have no interest at all in creating a demand for their products where there was once none?

Nobody ever looked at their smartphone and thought, _"you know what this thing really needs? An ugly crease right through the middle of the display! I also want it to be subject to additional wear and tear through the flexing of said display. It's not enough that batteries have limited charge cycles, I need something else that could potentially break as well!"_

What users actually want is boring stuff like more internal storage, longer battery life, more physical durability, better build quality and so on.



skyscraper101 said:


> You do have the option. There are plenty of phones out there with physical keypads.



No, I don't. When I got my current and first ever smartphone, I was not offered a choice of models. At the moment I do not have the money to buy a replacement myself, and it seems like a lot people are in a similar situation, selecting their phones from a limited choice on contracts offered by networks, rather than buying a specific model to their needs and desires. Manufacturers and network operators collude in this shit, so I don't see too much scope for users getting what they want rather than making do with what is offered.



skyscraper101 said:


> What weaknesses are you talking about? None of these devices have even been released yet. How do you know these screens will be any less durable than the current non-bendy, prone to smashing, type of screens?



Smartphones are handheld devices and as such they might be subject to all kinds of physical shocks and disturbances, contact with fluids, exposure to dust and dirt, scratches (good luck making something that's flexible and scratch-resistant while still also being cheap), and so on.

These bendy screens will be less durable for the simple reason that moving parts break more quickly than non-moving ones. Introducing a bendy screen where once it was rigid would be to increase the amount of moving parts, especially when one considers how many tiny little gizmos are involved in modern high-resolution displays.

So not only is this bendy screen nonsense introducing a more easily breakable component, it's doing it in a form factor more likely than most to be subject to all kinds of abuse. While I'm sure this will work out to be profitable for the manufacturers, I'm less convinced that end-users will benefit so much.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Like I said, and which you chose to ignore, you could also, you know, just put it in a bag? That's not hard or inconvenient or expensive, and if you disagree then you've been mesmerised by marketing.


This is such a ridiculous argument. i don't want to carry a bag for a gadget. But I'll take a phone that has a fold out screen.

And this whole 'they're going to be too fragile' argument seems pretty flawed too (even though you don't know anything about the hardiness of thee new foldable screens). People will always break screens. Some gadgets are more fragile than others and you have to treat them accordingly or stick them in a case. It's that simple.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> This is such a ridiculous argument. i don't want to carry a bag for a gadget. But I'll take a phone that has a fold out screen.
> 
> And this whole 'they're going to be too fragile' argument seems pretty flawed too (even though you don't know anything about the hardiness of thee new foldable screens). People will always break screens. Some gadgets are more fragile than others and you have to treat them accordingly or stick them in a case. It's that simple.



You're the one willing to splash out on flashy crap of limited utility instead of making use of a cheaper and more flexible solution, and *I'm* the one making ridiculous arguments? What on Earth are you doing that makes something as simple as carrying a damn bag such a massive inconvenience, that it justifies spending many hundreds or even a thousand or two thousand pounds on a wobbly screen? Do you regularly crawl though ductworks while using your devices?

They're going to be more fragile for multiple reasons. One, they're new. Two, there is now a moving part where once there was none. Three, they're going to be subject to all the wear and tear that such devices go through. Or maybe I hallucinated the bit of the thread where multiple people talked about people dropping phones and shit.

The fact that users tend to swaddle their devices in protective layers would seem to be a good argument for *not* making them more fragile through the introduction of gimmicky features, yes?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> You're the one willing to splash out on flashy crap of limited utility instead of making use of a cheaper and more flexible solution, and *I'm* the one making ridiculous arguments?


Why would these folding phones be of 'limited' utility? How can you declare them to be "flashy crap" when you haven't the slightest, remotest idea of how good (or bad) the finished article would be?  

And having to carry around two devices and a bag would hardly be a more flexible solution for me, thanks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arguing about phones on urban is always so ridiculous.

Not least in this case when it doesn’t even exist yet except for a prototype and which nobody has any real world experience of.

NoXion don’t worry nobody is going to make you buy this phone which is so obviously going to break the moment you unfold it.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Arguing about phones on urban is always so ridiculous.
> 
> Not least in this case when it doesn’t even exist yet except for a prototype and which nobody has any real world experience of.
> 
> NoXion don’t worry nobody is going to make you buy this phone which is so obviously going to break the moment you unfold it.


Indeed. If they're shit and more fragile than Kipling's Crumbly Biscuits then I won't be getting one. But if they can deliver on the concept and the price drops down, I'll be very interested. Be great on a long train journey if you could fold out your screen and watch a movie on your phone.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Why would these folding phones be of 'limited' utility? How can you declare them to be "flashy crap" when you haven't the slightest, remotest idea of how good (or bad) the finished article would be?
> 
> And having to carry around two devices and a bag would hardly be a more flexible solution for me, thanks.



Because a folding screen is just that, a folding screen. It adds much less utility than say, being able to browse the internet. People can get cheaper and less breakable non-foldy phones that do exactly the same things as the more expensive foldy phones.

I'm declaring foldy screens to be flashy crap because the basic concept is fundamentally vapid, while also introducing additional engineering challenges. Anyone here remember when curvy monitors were supposed to take over the world? Yeah. Those things weren't even expected to flex either like these foldy phones.

Here's the great thing about bags; if you put both items *inside* the bag, then you only have to carry one item. In case it also has to be pointed out, you can also get bags that hang off your back or a shoulder so as to keep your hands free to do other things while carrying. It's a fucking genius solution, but it doesn't have quite the same marketing team as these foldy phones do.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> And this whole 'they're going to be too fragile' argument seems pretty flawed too (even though you don't know anything about the hardiness of thee new foldable screens). People will always break screens. Some gadgets are more fragile than others and you have to treat them accordingly or stick them in a case. It's that simple.



These are just basic engineering principles.
We'll have to see how well the challenges have been overcome, but the touch screen material needs to be a lot softer than the types of glass in current phones.  Maybe less prone to catastrophic failures like shattering, but more abrasion prone.

As for sticking it in acase, I wonder how thick that will make the things.  The case will need more hinges etc.

These screens are going to be great for all sorts of wearable devices, though, if they can be made cheap enough.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

I had a Motorola Razr once. That was a folding phone. I don’t remember any problems at all with the folding element. Nor do I remember it being anything other than a massively popular folding phone like loads of other folding flip phones.

I think you’re just inventing a problem here before it has even emerged.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I had a Motorola Razr once’s that was a folding phone. I don’t remember any problems at all with the folding element. Nor do I remember it being anything other than a massively popular phone like loads of other folding flip phones.
> 
> I think you’re just inventing a problem here before it has even emerged.





You win the internet!


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I had a Motorola Razr once. That was a folding phone. I don’t remember any problems at all with the folding element. Nor do I remember it being anything other than a massively popular folding phone like loads of other folding flip phones.
> 
> I think you’re just inventing a problem here before it has even emerged.



The Razr also doesn't have a hinge in the middle of it's non-flexible screen. You're not comparing like with like.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> The Razr also doesn't have a hinge in the middle of it's non-flexible screen. You're not comparing like with like.



I was being flippant 

But the point stands. You know as much as I do about how durable these folding screens will be. I’ll just reserve judgement til I’ve seen them in the real world.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was being flippant
> 
> But the point stands. You know as much as I do about how durable these folding screens will be. I’ll just reserve judgement til I’ve seen them in the real world.



Actually, I do know something. There's even a video. Looks like shit to me.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Actually, I do know something. There's even a video. Looks like shit to me.


Xiaomi's prototype looks a lot better but I still think it's a gimmick.
The first thing most people do when they buy a new phone is buy a case to protect it. I don't see how it will be possible to protect these foldy things, and I reckon that once people have broken their third or fourth Pholdie®, the novelty will soon wear off.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Actually, I do know something. There's even a video. Looks like shit to me.



You’re judging the whole folding phone concept based on one early to market small name brand which barely anybody owns. Ok.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Xiaomi's prototype looks a lot better but I still think it's a gimmick.
> The first thing most people do when they buy a new phone is buy a case to protect it. I don't see how it will be possible to protect these foldy things, and I reckon that once people have broken their third or fourth Pholdie®, the novelty will soon wear off.



They could make cases, but the bulk added would be very considerable.

I think it’s wear at the point of the fold that is going to be difficult.

Engineering-wise it might be just as easy to make a foldable with two
to-edge screens that fit *really* flush.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

Samsung must be pretty confident in the durability of the screens now that they have debuted their rolling TV screens and all.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Samsung must be pretty confident in the durability of the screens now that they have debuted their rolling TV screens and all.


People don't tend to drop their TVs on a concrete floor very often.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m not sure what it is about these phones which have screens that can _literally bend in half_ which causes some people to believe they are such a bad idea when compared to regular phones which people also routinely smash.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Actually, I do know something. There's even a video. Looks like shit to me.


And this is what the first mobile phone looked like. Pretty shit, eh?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> And this is what the first mobile phone looked like. Pretty shit, eh?


pfft!

Prototype carphone:


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I’m not sure what it is about these phones which have screens that can _literally bend in half_ which causes some people to believe they are such a bad idea when compared to regular phones which people also routinely smash.



You know you can break a wire coathanger if you bend it enough times, yes? These bendy screens are a solid lump, with no hinges. Plastics don't tend to fare much better than metals in my experience.

Material fatigue + dropped/jostled/sat on N amount of times = broken device.



editor said:


> And this is what the first mobile phone looked like. Pretty shit, eh?



Doesn't look bad to me, to be perfectly honest. Sure, it's big and heavy and it's battery probably doesn't last very long, but if that's the first mobile then people back then wouldn't have had much choice - it was either using that or using a landline. Whatever design flaws it may have had would have been obviated by that lack of choice.

On the other hand, these days mobile devices are a mature technology, to the point where more and more people are choosing to hold on to their old smartphones instead of splashing out the grand or so it costs to upgrade to the latest model. Growth in the smartphone market is hence slowing and budget manufacturers are starting to catch up.

This foldy phone shit reeks of desperation from the premium sector of the market.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> You know you can break a wire coathanger if you bend it enough times, yes? These bendy screens are a solid lump, with no hinges. Plastics don't tend to fare much better than metals in my experience.
> 
> Material fatigue + dropped/jostled/sat on N amount of times = broken device.
> 
> ...


So it's not for you. So you keep saying.

But I think that if it works as planned, it's an exciting and useful development that shitloads of people will be happy to pay up for (once the price comes down, just like it did for the first mobile phones).


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> So it's not for you. So you keep saying.
> 
> But I think that if it works as planned, it's an exciting and useful development that shitloads of people will be happy to pay up for (once the price comes down, just like it did for the first mobile phones).



The point is that the first mobile phones offered something genuinely new, innovative and useful at the time they were introduced. They were the difference between having to find a landline telephone, and having a telephone with you at all times.

These days even subsistence farmers in developing countries have mobile phones. It's going to take more than a bendy screen to match that kind of impact.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> The point is that the first mobile phones offered something genuinely new, innovative and useful at the time they were introduced. They were the difference between having to find a landline telephone, and having a telephone with you at all times.
> 
> These days even subsistence farmers in developing countries have mobile phones. It's going to take more than a bendy screen to match that kind of impact.


Where has anyone, anywhere suggested that a folding smartphone will have anything even remotely approaching that kind of impact?

Nowhere, that's where.   

It's an incremental and useful development for users who - like me - would like to have access to a larger screen without employing Hammertime pants or being compelled to invest in a new bag and a secondary gadget.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Where has anyone, anywhere suggested that a folding smartphone will have anything even remotely approaching that kind of impact?
> 
> Nowhere, that's where.
> 
> It's an incremental and useful development for users who - like me - would like to have access to a larger screen without employing Hammertime pants or being compelled to invest in a new bag and a secondary gadget.



It's gimmicky overpriced junk aimed at hipster tech-bro gentrifier scumbags in California and it will flop, metaphorically as well as literally. £10 to the server fund says this foldy phone shit will a curiosity in three years.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> It's gimmicky overpriced junk aimed at hipster tech-bro gentrifier scumbags in California and it will flop, metaphorically as well as literally. £10 to the server fund says this foldy phone shit will a curiosity in three years.



Always be careful to define the terms of the bet.  I think there are a lot of good applications of flexible touchscreens (it’s the “touch” bit that makes it tricky - flexible high-res screens are a lot easier).


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> Always be careful to define the terms of the bet.  I think there are a lot of good applications of flexible touchscreens (it’s the “touch” bit that makes it tricky - flexible high-res screens are a lot easier).


Samsung have already had a monster hit with the curved screen edges of the Galaxy phones. I can't see why a folding development of that wouldn't prove popular with some users subject to the obvious caveats.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> Always be careful to define the terms of the bet.  I think there are a lot of good applications of flexible touchscreens (it’s the “touch” bit that makes it tricky - flexible high-res screens are a lot easier).



I would expect some kind of semi-flexible interface to come along at some point, for certain niche applications, but phones go through a lot of abuse, and I think foldy phones will fail because of that.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Samsung have already had a monster hit with the curved screen edges of the Galaxy phones. I can't see why a folding development of that wouldn't prove popular with some users subject to the obvious caveats.



A curved rigid screen is a very different beast to a foldable screen, and I think it is more than just the form factor that made that product a success.

I think there might be far more revolutionary gizmos on the horizon which will make this a more restricted application in its uses.

But will be interesting to see. I’ve been wrong before when calling this sort of thing, so you might well be saying “I told you so” in a few years.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 28, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I would expect some kind of semi-flexible interface to come along at some point, for certain niche applications, but phones go through a lot of abuse, and I think foldy phones will fail because of that.



Yeah, that’s my feeling at this time too. Embedded screens in mountaineering equipment showing Sp02, HR etc. Scuba, firefighting and mining gear...


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> A curved rigid screen is a very different beast to a foldable screen, and I think it is more than just the form factor that made that product a success.
> 
> I think there might be far more revolutionary gizmos on the horizon which will make this a more restricted application in its uses.
> 
> But will be interesting to see. I’ve been wrong before when calling this sort of thing, so you might well be saying “I told you so” in a few years.


Prototype bendy screens have been around for a while - this dates back all the way to 2013



Mind you, I would have happy with Microsoft's Courier from a decade ago!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2019)

You seem to be confusing curved with flexible.


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2019)

NoXion said:


> You know you can break a wire coathanger if you bend it enough times, yes?


If there were demand for a coat-hanger that could fold into a pocket-size and if some people were daft enough to pay for it then I'm sure it would have been done.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2019)

keybored said:


> If there were demand for a coat-hanger that could fold into a pocket-size and if some people were daft enough to pay for it then I'm sure it would have been done.



I think you need to apply to Dragons’ Den.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

8ball said:


> You seem to be confusing curved with flexible.


So witty. Hilarious! The point being: screens that could flex all over t'shop were out there six years ago. Flexible bendy screens were the stuff of dreams six years before that. Go on. You can work it out, wiseguy!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2019)

editor said:


> So witty. Hilarious! The point being: screens that could flex all over t'shop were out there six years ago. Flexible bendy screens were the stuff of dreams six years before that. Go on. You can work it out, wiseguy!



Ok, I’m convinced - I’ll be getting one right after I’ve paid for my GPS watch that runs off body heat.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ok, I’m convinced - I’ll be getting one right after I’ve paid for my GPS watch that runs off body heat.


Not quite seeing the link there, but that quote may come back to bite you. 

Oh and here's something new for you to dismiss: 

5 reasons you need a foldable smartphone | TechRadar
Foldable Smartphones: Release Dates, Prices, Specs and Rumors


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Not quite seeing the link there, but that quote may come back to bite you.
> 
> Oh and here's something new for you to dismiss:
> 
> ...



5 reasons I *need* a foldable smartphone. 
Oh dear, you are a card. 

I do like the flexible screen on the first one, though. Looks like they’ve found a solution to the “rippling” problem.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 29, 2019)

NoXion said:


> It's gimmicky overpriced junk aimed at hipster tech-bro gentrifier scumbags in California and it will flop, metaphorically as well as literally. £10 to the server fund says this foldy phone shit will a curiosity in three years.


I respect your scathing contempt for foldable phones, if you're going to hate something, do it with gusto. But I'm equally a tad perplexed at the strength of your derision. It's not like anyone's going to put a gun to your head & demand you invest in an impractical, exorbitantly priced floppy phone. I'll wager that good, old-fashioned non-foldable phones will be around for many years to come.

Personally I'm excited by the technology, but extremely sceptical of the practicality. But who knows what the future holds. I'd rather see innovators coming out with interesting stuff like this than yet another excruciatingly expensive phone that's no different to its predecessor beyond being a bit bigger & sporting an ugly notch...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2019)

It's a book!



> Cover Display
> Resolution: 840×1960
> Screen density: 420dpi
> Smallest screen width: 320dp
> ...



Samsung's Foldable Smartphone Gets Teased Before Samsung Unpacked


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Feb 1, 2019)

editor said:


>




Not sure that 6 foot high 3-screen jobbie will fit in my pocket.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> Not sure that 6 foot high 3-screen jobbie will fit in my pocket.


Folds up to the size of a postage stamp. Fact.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Folds up to the size of a postage stamp. Fact.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

So we'll get to see what v1 looks like on the 20th:



> The future of mobile will unfold on February 20, 2019. #SamsungEventpic.twitter.com/MHvwrt7Rf4
> 
> — Samsung Mobile (@SamsungMobile) February 11, 2019


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2019)

Yep, I saw that advert yesterday in the cinema and was surprised to see the foldable phone featured on it, I was wondering if the advert was even meant to be released yet, but clearly it is. Forgot all about it by the time I'd come out the cinema mind, which proves how pointless ads at the cinema are.


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 11, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Yep, I saw that advert yesterday in the cinema and was surprised to see the foldable phone featured on it, I was wondering if the advert was even meant to be released yet, but clearly it is. Forgot all about it by the time I'd come out the cinema mind, which proves how pointless ads at the cinema are.


AFAIC the only cinema ads should be ultra low budget ads for a curry house round the corner. Optionally followed by Morecambe & Wise singing "give me sunshine" for a charity appeal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2019)

Folding phones are the obvious next step in phone evolution. There's nothing else exciting happening in the handset world.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Folding phones are the obvious next step in phone evolution. There's nothing else exciting happening in the handset world.



Bit of a sequitur fail, no?


----------



## NoXion (Feb 12, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Folding phones are the obvious next step in phone evolution. There's nothing else exciting happening in the handset world.



The only obvious thing about folding phones is how rubbish they are with today's tech. If anything that only confirms my suspicion that they're running out of ideas.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 13, 2019)

*Motorola Razr 2019 *
https://www.t3.com/feature/motorola-razr-release-date-price-specs


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 13, 2019)

NoXion said:


> The only obvious thing about folding phones is how rubbish they are with today's tech. If anything that only confirms my suspicion that they're running out of ideas.


I think that's a bit simplistic. The limiting factors are imagination _and_ technology. One can have amazing ideas, but without the technology to realise them they're just fanciful. Equally it's sometimes the technology that drives the ideas. Once designers can see the potential - say a crappy first-gen foldable phone - it can spur on creativity & ultimately yield novel results. I see where we are now with foldables as comparable to the early days of "laptop" computers - unwieldy, unreliable technology demonstrators that few people bought into. But 3 years from now? or 5 or 10? I can't wait to see what happens in this space, I think it might turn out to be pretty amazing...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2019)

Samsung's foldable phone is officially the 'Galaxy Fold'

$1980. 

Bargain


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2019)

U.G.L.Y you ain’t got no alibi. You ugly. You ugly. 

 

Let’s wait for version 3 hey. And a price drop.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 21, 2019)

It's like they've designed a tablet with a preview screen, rather than a phone that is also a tablet.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

17mm thick?  Jesus, that thing’s not just slipping into my pocket.  Even with a case on, my current phone isn’t that thick.  And speaking of such things, what do you do about protective casing?  Or is my £2000 phone getting broken the first time I drop it, which will be within 2 days?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

Inevitably any Gen 1 device isn't going to be peak times for the technology, but it's a good marker in the sand from which future upgrades can build, rivals can try to better, and a price drop is virtually guaranteed.

Plus the more convergence they can get with the tablet/laptop market, the more a slightly higher price is justified as this becomes both your main phone, and your main tablet/laptop.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> 17mm thick?  Jesus, that thing’s not just slipping into my pocket.  Even with a case on, my current phone isn’t that thick.  And speaking of such things, what do you do about protective casing?  Or is my £2000 phone getting broken the first time I drop it, which will be within 2 days?



I can live with the thickness. My wallet is not much thicker than that. I think protective casing may end up going the way of the interchangeable fascia though. As in, it's not really suitable for any device which folds and has screens on either side. On the upside, given this is a completely new style of screen which doesn't shatter upon bending, I'd expect them to be rather more durable if dropped. Time will tell of course.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> ..given this is a completely new style of screen which doesn't shatter upon bending, I'd expect them to be rather more durable if dropped. Time will tell of course.



If it's dropped while open, I wouldn't expect it to fare well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> If it's dropped while open, I wouldn't expect it to fare well.



Kind of like most other tablets then. It's usually a good idea to try and not drop these things.

All I know is that they aren't made of glass, so perhaps they may be less prone to smashing on impact.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 21, 2019)

It's a very ugly piece of kit isn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Kind of like most other tablets then. It's usually a good idea to try and not drop these things.
> 
> All I know is that they aren't made of glass, so perhaps they may be less prone to smashing on impact.


When somebody answers a question about the problem with dropping things with “try not to drop it” I know there’s a problem!

My tablet also has a protective case and thank fuck it does, frankly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> When somebody answers a question about the problem with dropping things with “try not to drop it” I know there’s a problem!
> 
> My tablet also has a protective case and thank fuck it does, frankly.



If you're worried about breaking anything by being clumsy, then just buy a more appropriate device. It's why I personally never buy expensive sunglasses for instance.

But I think it's premature to write something off entirely for that reason. Especially when we don't even know how fragile it is yet. There's never been a one device suits-all with any other phone or tablet. So we've no reason to think this will be for everyone either.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you're worried about breaking anything by being clumsy, then just buy a more appropriate device. It's why I personally never buy expensive sunglasses for instance.
> 
> But I think it's premature to write something off entirely for that reason. Especially when we don't even know how fragile it is yet.


There are two types of people in the world.  Those that know they are clumsy enough to drop their devices and those who have cracked screens and bashed bevels.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you're worried about breaking anything by being clumsy, then just buy a more appropriate device. It's why I personally never buy expensive sunglasses for instance.
> 
> But I think it's premature to write something off entirely for that reason. Especially when we don't even know how fragile it is yet.



I expect they've made it as robust as they can.  That might partly explain some of the painful design compromises/
I'm perfectly happy for early-adopters to shell out for the development of this tech.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> There are two types of people in the world.  Those that know they are clumsy enough to drop their devices and those who have cracked screens and bashed bevels.



As I keep saying, the fact that these phones have screens that can _literally bend in half,_ kind of hints that we may be talking at odds when it comes to screens shattering on impact.

And as I also said, we haven't seen them out in the wild yet. I'm going to reserve judgement until I do.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m not writing it off, of course, I’m just saying there’s absolutely no chance I’d personally be interested in this device as it’s currently designed.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> As I keep saying, the fact that these phones have screens that can _literally bend in half_ kind of hints that we may be talking at odds when it comes to screens shattering on impact.
> 
> And as I also said, we haven't seen them out in the wild yet. I'm going to reserve judgement until I do.


Doesn’t stop the casing from getting fucked though, does it?  Drop it onto concrete so that the corner strikes first and then we’ll see how robust it is.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Doesn’t stop the casing from getting fucked though, does it?  Drop it onto concrete so that the corner strikes first and then we’ll see how robust it is.



I'll be sure let you know as soon as they've overcome this most obvious of design flaws.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Doesn’t stop the casing from getting fucked though, does it?  Drop it onto concrete so that the corner strikes first and then we’ll see how robust it is.


Try this with 99% of current laptops, tablets, lenses, cameras etc. It's a pointless argument. If you're in the habit of dropping things all the time then buy rugged gear, although a lot of that won't help if you're dropping it on to concrete.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'll be sure let you know as soon as they've overcome this most obvious of design flaws.


Good luck with that, since phone designers seem to have decided they don’t care about it post Nokia 3310


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I’m not writing it off, of course, I’m just saying there’s absolutely no chance I’d personally be interested in this device as it’s currently designed.


Me neither, but a few versions down the line I may well be very interested. This is real innovation something that Samsung are getting rather good at (see: phablets/curved displays) even if v1 is a bit shonky.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Try this with 99% of current laptops, tablets, lenses, cameras etc. It's a pointless argument. If you're in the habit of dropping things all the time then buy rugged gear, although a lot of that won't help if you're dropping it on to concrete.


I’m not in the habit of using laptops or cameras like I use my phone though.  Tablet, yes, and that’s why it also has a case.  But my phone gets pulled out of my pocket whilst I’m holding other things in the street, it sits in places it can be knocked, it gets juggled between my hands — its whole use is based around continually shifting places.

There’s no way a phone of mine isn’t being dropped and that seems to go for everyone else I see too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

You make it sound like you are being forced to buy this thing. It's obviously not for you, that's fine. So continue to use something else. There's zillions of cheaper, case-friendly alternatives.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I’m not in the habit of using laptops or cameras like I use my phone though.  Tablet, yes, and that’s why it also has a case.  But my phone gets pulled out of my pocket whilst I’m holding other things in the street, it sits in places it can be knocked, it gets juggled between my hands — its whole use is based around continually shifting places.
> 
> There’s no way a phone of mine isn’t being dropped and that seems to go for everyone else I see too.


Then it clearly isn't the device for you, just like most cameras as they're unlikely to survive drops onto concrete. But no problem as there's loads of conventional phones out there for you. Problem solved!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

Isn’t this pretty much what I’ve already said?



kabbes said:


> I’m not writing it off, of course, I’m just saying there’s absolutely no chance I’d personally be interested in this device as it’s currently designed.



Yep, that’s what I’ve said.

Isn’t the point of this thread to talk about the device?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Isn’t this pretty much what I’ve already said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure there's much traction to be gained by you repeatedly saying that it's not a device that interests you or by constantly positing potential disastrous breakages that won't happen to you because you won't own the device (and we don't even know how fragile it will be anyway).


----------



## kabbes (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not sure there's much traction to be gained by you repeatedly saying that it's not a device that interests you or by constantly positing potential disastrous breakages that won't happen to you because you won't own the device (and we don't even know how fragile it will be anyway).


Well don’t bother engaging with it then.  I was happy to make my point and leave it there.  If others choose to take issue with me about how these concerns are irrelevant and thus raise it into a discussion about the importance of such things, that’s hardly my fault.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Try this with 99% of current laptops, tablets, lenses, cameras etc. It's a pointless argument. If you're in the habit of dropping things all the time then buy rugged gear, although a lot of that won't help if you're dropping it on to concrete.



I think you're right in terms of cameras and laptops etc. but you can get some cases for phones which will protect them from some pretty extreme hamfistery (mine almost doubles the volume of the phone, but I'd have been through a lot of smartphones by now without it).  I guess you'll just have to be more careful with these.

I'll be more interested to see how the screen does in terms of component durability, "rippling" and abrasion after a decent amount of use.  Weirdly, when it comes to phones, the most expensive ones seem to get changed a lot due to being bought by easily-bored people with too much money, so long-term durability may be less of a problem.  

Are there any "killer apps" specifically for this kind of tech?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> I think you're right in terms of cameras and laptops etc. but you can get some cases for phones which will protect them from some pretty extreme hamfistery (mine almost doubles the volume of the phone, but I'd have been through a lot of smartphones by now without it).  I guess you'll just have to be more careful with these.
> 
> I'll be more interested to see how the screen does in terms of component durability, "rippling" and abrasion after a decent amount of use.  Weirdly, when it comes to phones, the most expensive ones seem to get changed a lot due to being bought by easily-bored people with too much money, so long-term durability may be less of a problem.
> 
> Are there any "killer apps" specifically for this kind of tech?


A little map that folds out to a large tablet sized map would be killer enough!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> A little map that folds out to a large tablet sized map would be killer enough!



Maybe for you, but the guys analysing the market potential of these things might have other ideas.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2019)

What a heap of crap. It doesn’t even fold flat, there’s a great big gap at one end


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What a heap of crap. It doesn’t even fold flat, there’s a great big gap at one end



Well, it’s hardly going to fold completely flat.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 21, 2019)

I'd like a roll out one.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I'd like a roll out one.



Yeah, and I want a jetpack.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yeah, and I want a jetpack.




Like this?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Like this?




No, like Iron Man!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> Well, it’s hardly going to fold completely flat.


For the concept to work it kinda should though.

Look at it, the gap is bigger than each half is thick  That’s an awful bit of design.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> No, like Iron Man!





£340,000 at Selfridges...


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm going to buy one. 

And I have two Audis. 

Cross thread cuntiness wins the day


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For the concept to work it kinda should though.
> 
> Look at it, the gap is bigger than each half is thick  That’s an awful bit of design.
> 
> View attachment 162582



Tempted to play Devil's Advocate, but yeah.  It does look a bit crap.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2019)

Lupa said:


> £340,000 at Selfridges...




That's more like Poundland pig-iron man.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

The not folding flat thing, while not aesthetic perfection, is something I could live with.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

This guy gets it



> Samsung has placed its stake in the ground with its Galaxy Fold smartphone-tablet folding phone that is spectacular in every way, even in price, and pitches itself years ahead of its arch-rival, Apple.
> 
> Nearly a decade in the making, everything about the Galaxy Fold shouts next generation. It has a standard 4.6in phone screen on the front, but open it up like a book and you reveal a single large 7.3in screen that literally folds in half. No lines, no wrinkles, no visible crinkles. It’s a level of luxury and innovation not seen before, and it comes with a truly eye-watering price tag of $2,000. But no one said breaking boundaries was cheap.



Samsung's $2,000 Galaxy Fold changes the smartphone game


----------



## pesh (Feb 22, 2019)

‘The price is spectacular’
‘A level of luxury not seen before’
I wish I got it, there must be something wrong with me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2019)

I’d love to have seen the reactions round here if Apple had released a folding phone that:

- Didn’t actually fold properly
- Had no headphone jack
- Cost 2000 pounds


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 22, 2019)

editor said:


> This guy gets it
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung's $2,000 Galaxy Fold changes the smartphone game


This guy gets it too

_Some, such as Ben Wood, the chief of research at CCS Insight, see it as a “magnet for gadget lovers” that is “arguably a solution looking for a problem” – particularly as it costs more than twice as much as Samsung’s other new top-end phone the Galaxy S10+._


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Dr. Furface said:


> This guy gets it too
> 
> _Some, such as Ben Wood, the chief of research at CCS Insight, see it as a “magnet for gadget lovers” that is “arguably a solution looking for a problem” – particularly as it costs more than twice as much as Samsung’s other new top-end phone the Galaxy S10+._


So which bit of "_magnet for gadget lovers_" are you having trouble with?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 22, 2019)

Dr. Furface said:


> _“arguably a solution looking for a problem”_



I don't agree with that. The 'problem' is the trade off between portability and screen size. You can't pocket a tablet, so we've ended up with phablets, or carrying around two devices.

This just builds on that. People obviously still want larger screens judging by the amount of tablets I see out there. Imagine being able to fold them up, stick them in your jeans, and use them as a phone too. It's just made two popular products into one. Like the smartphone did to the pocket camera and the ipod. Sure let the early adopters pay the big bucks, but once the price comes down I am well on board.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

Insane price but LOVE the look of this! Always wanted a foldable phone to replace my phone and tablet![emoji4]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Solution: two folds!
> 
> View attachment 155519



Yup love for three split phone/tablet in Westworld!


.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


>



Cheap compared to the first mobile!


> On September 21, 1983, Motorola made history when the FCC approved the 8000X, the world's first commercial portable cell phone. It cost consumers a whopping *$3,995* at the time


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)

At least I’m encouraged that two of the biggest manufacturers are firmly committing to the folding phone concept. I feel it’ll be a while before I can afford one though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks very nice. Actually nicer than Samsung’s effort.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks very nice. Actually nicer than Samsung’s effort.


That is pretty sensational. 

This new video from Samsung is pretty impressive too:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks very nice. Actually nicer than Samsung’s effort.



It folds the wrong way round


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It folds the wrong way round


I'm sure Apple will come up with something in a year or two that folds the _right way _for you.

As for me, I'd take either of these two phones. It's real innovation.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 24, 2019)

I want both of them. Now.

Apparently the Mate X can charge from 0% to 85% in just 30 mins. Pretty incredible.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Cheap compared to the first mobile!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 24, 2019)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup love for three split phone/tablet in Westworld!
> .



Do you have a pic or link to vid of that?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

And another 







OPPO foldable smartphone prototype shown off | Pocketnow


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

The early reviews of the Huawei Mate X suggest it might just deliver on its promise:



> Moving parts scare us – especially when they’re in gadgets that cost over $2,000 – but Huawei wants us to rest easy.
> 
> The Mate X screen has endured 100,000 folds in lab-condition stress tests, and the company also showed us how a case it’s worked on should keep it protected; but most importantly, it feels like a solid bit of kit, despite how thin it is.





> Here we have a well constructed, foldable phone, incredibly thin and with minimal bezel. What’s more, it features a design we can imagine pulling out of our pocket and turning into a tablet for some reading on the go, without looking ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, there are some red flags, specifically around durability and moving parts, and nothing will dispel these other than a month or two of real-world use.
> 
> But while Samsung’s Galaxy Fold looks like a V0 at the moment, the Huawei Mate X feels very much like a V1 – and most importantly, we could touch it.



Huawei Mate X hands on review | TechRadar
Huawei Mate X hands-on review
Huawei Mate X hands on: The most promising foldable phone yet


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2019)

Huawei mate?  Tha's a canny fern - giz a deek.


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 1, 2019)

Foldable iPhone heating system could prevent damage in cold weather

Guess it won't be long before Apple jumps on the foldable bandwagon...

Seems they're patenting a heating system, presumably because they missed the boat for patenting the concept of "folding".


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks very nice. Actually nicer than Samsung’s effort.




I notice how he folds and unfolds very carefully...doesn't fill one with great confidence.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2019)

Apple Supplier Corning Working on Glass Display Solution for Foldable Phones

Apple most likely playing the long game here in order meet quality standards, as expected!


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2019)

Absolutely incredible


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

The reviews are pretty solid 



Galaxy Fold hands-on: I tried Samsung's foldable phone IRL and it was amazing








> To me, the Fold’s usefulness as a one-handed phone seemed to take a back seat to its capabilities as a two-handed tablet. The question is: How many people really need an Android tablet with them at all times?
> 
> Samsung was right years ago about the trend toward larger-screen phones, which not that long ago we used to jokingly call “phablets.” The Fold combats the distressing trend of people needing handles, like those stick-on circular PopSockets, just to firmly grip their phones. If it catches on, the Fold could be the beginning of an era where big phones really are just tablets.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...-crease/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.62e5cd4d4e56


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

> The Galaxy Fold uses a sophisticated hinge mechanism to accommodate its folding capabilities. It looks incredibly cool, but it does raise a question regarding its durability.
> 
> Samsung's tested this hinge as much as possible to ensure it's as reliable as can be, and according to the company, it can be folded and unfolded a total of 200,000 times.
> 
> *In other words, the hinge should be good for around five years*


----------



## dervish (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


>




The hinge, does that also mean the screen won't wear out in the meantime?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

dervish said:


> The hinge, does that also mean the screen won't wear out in the meantime?


I think they might have thought of that.


----------



## dervish (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I think they might have thought of that.



You would hope so, but it's not much good 18 months in when the screen has a crack/line down it from repeated bending. If they knew the screen wouldn't deteriorate wouldn't they have made a big point of that as well?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

dervish said:


> You would hope so, but it's not much good 18 months in when the screen has a crack/line down it from repeated bending. If they knew the screen wouldn't deteriorate wouldn't they have made a big point of that as well?


You don't think the screen was tested as well as the hinge when it was going through its 200,00 cycles?


----------



## dervish (Apr 15, 2019)

I would hope that it was, but I would have thought that if they knew the screen was also going to last five years they would have made a deal out of it, it's been pointed out by many people that the repeated bending of the screen is something  they are suspicious of being a weak point. As Samsung have only said the hinge I wonder how long the actual screen lasts.


----------



## pesh (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


> The reviews are pretty solid




it's like a smart nine-bar


----------



## salem (Apr 15, 2019)

dervish said:


> The hinge, does that also mean the screen won't wear out in the meantime?


Agreed, phrasing is important. I'd hope it'd last the length of a contract but wouldn't expect a day more. The testing machines shown are also giving gentle and perfectly uniform open and closes. With your thumbs pulling the phone apart at the bottom of the screen or diagonally for example it's going to put extra strain on the screen/hinge and that time it get shut on a pound coin or your mate tries to open it the wrong way when he's a bit fucked is going to be far more important to it's lifespan.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

This guys LOVES it


----------



## cybershot (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


> This guys LOVES it




He's annoying.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 15, 2019)

He's no Flossy for sure.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Look, you naysayers!



> After a short time with the device, I was charmed by the package as a whole. I found myself imagining the Fold fitting into my life seamlessly with almost zero adjustment.



https://gizmodo.com/damn-could-the-samsung-galaxy-fold-be-worth-it-1834052626



> Priced at $1,980, the Galaxy Fold is far from affordable. And yet, based on my initial experience with the Galaxy Fold, Samsung made something that at least forces you to question if all that money might be worth it. Even with Samsung’s history of pushing boundaries, that’s not a feeling I expected to have.



https://gizmodo.com/samsung-galaxy-fold-our-closest-look-yet-at-the-next-g-1834075012


----------



## TopCat (Apr 16, 2019)

<think the voice of the Fonze>

Sit on it.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

TopCat said:


> <think the voice of the Fonze>
> 
> Sit on it.


You'll have one in a few years when they become ubiquitous.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> You'll have one in a few years when they become ubiquitous.



I'll certainly consider it when I've seen all the real world testing of the durability of the things and they are a few models in.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> You'll have one in a few years when they become ubiquitous.


I would certainly consider it. I do question the robustness though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I would certainly consider it. I do question the robustness though.



This, at present anyway


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2019)

I’ll have one when my work buys me one.  I’m likely to be retired before that day comes!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This, at present anyway


Well it's clearly early days but the concept is fantastic, even if the execution isn't quite 100% yet.

Samsung have already sold out the pre-orders. It makes iPhones look positively ancient.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Well it's clearly early days but the concept is fantastic, even if the execution isn't quite 100% yet.
> 
> Samsung have already sold out the pre-orders. It makes iPhones look positively ancient.



Yup. Let others pay the eye watering prices whilst they iron out the bugs...


----------



## TopCat (Apr 16, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yup. Let others pay the eye watering prices whilst they iron out the bugs...


Surely iron out the creases?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Surely iron out the creases?


The crease is pretty much a non issue.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

TAKE MY MONEY!



*well when it gets to at least a quarter of the price


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Well it's clearly early days but the concept is fantastic, even if the execution isn't quite 100% yet.
> 
> Samsung have already sold out the pre-orders. It makes iPhones look positively ancient.



Doesn't it, though.  Be interesting to see how this form factor develops and how artificially high the prices remain.

I'd also be interested in how much lint and shit accrues in that gap at the top of the fold on the Samsung.

As you say, though, exciting times.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> TAKE MY MONEY!
> 
> *well when it gets to at least a quarter of the price



Aye. Two large is a daft price.  Early adopter pricing innit.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

I just wish this would go mainstream ASAP!



> Samsung Galaxy Fold is a phenomenal first foray into folding smartphones. It has a gorgeous, pliable 7.3-inch AMOLED display that makes reading ebooks, playing mobile games, and bingeing Game Of Thrones an absolute pleasure. Being able to carry around a small tablet in your pocket feels truly transformative. Granted, we're not sold on everything about the design – it's thick, and you can feel the crease as you run your fingertip across the display. However, the Galaxy Fold is ambitious and feels like it could completely change smartphone design in years to come. If you're willing to put up with some of its charmingly clunky first-generation foibles, this really is the future.





> The Samsung Galaxy Fold is a phenomenal first foray into folding smartphones. It has a gorgeous 7.3-inch AMOLED display that will make reading ebooks and articles, playing the latest graphic-intensive mobile games, or bingeing _Game Of Thrones _an absolute pleasure. Folding the screen away feels solid, sturdy. Samsung is confident the Infinity Flex display will last for 200,000 folds, and that definitely feels achievable.
> 
> We're not sold on everything about the design – it's quite thick, so don't expect it to slide seamlessly into your _skinniest_ of skinny jeans. And you can feel the crease as you run your fingertip across the display. However, this is the _first_ _folding smartphone _to ever launch. So, you know, we're willing to cut it a little slack.
> 
> ...


Samsung Galaxy Fold review (early verdict): we're sold on the fold


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2019)

My Samsung Galaxy Fold screen broke after just a day


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> My Samsung Galaxy Fold screen broke after just a day


People are peeling off what they think is a screen protector but it holds the thing together!

Here's why Galaxy Fold displays are already failing


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2019)

Blimey, imagine how daft you'd feel after realising you'd done that


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2019)

Remember what I said about wanting a robust case and not seeing how it would be achievable?


----------



## elbows (Apr 18, 2019)

I often love to be on the bleeding edge of tech but there is no way I will be taking that view with foldable screen devices. I remain pretty skeptical about the whole thing at this stage, I suspect its all still rather half-baked and asking for trouble. 

Reviewers erroneously removing the top layer is not the only issue, some of the broken screens had not had this done to them before failure.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2019)

Indeed, the article is worth a read.  I note:

“At this point at least four different devices have failed, which may not seem like a lot until you realize that there are perhaps only a _few dozen_ Galaxy Folds in the hands of people outside of Samsung employees.”

And

“At least two of the reports of failed displays came while the Galaxy Fold's top layer was kept in place and undamaged, which points to the larger discussion of just how fragile the display technology is no matter what you do.”


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 18, 2019)

Seems pretty fragile, especially with the hinge issue - I don't think I'd pay that much for a phone that hadn't been field-tested by a toddler for a week.


----------



## pesh (Apr 18, 2019)

on a plus side none of them have caught fire yet


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 18, 2019)

They'll improve and be free with a contract soonish, what, 2 years time?


----------



## Supine (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds like this could be a disaster for the company. And all because they're trying to solve a problem nobody really had.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 18, 2019)

Ah well.

Samsung's folding phone breaks for reviewers


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

The $2,000 Galaxy Fold’s Screen Is Already Breaking (Update: Samsung Responds)

More of the same


----------



## 8ball (Apr 18, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Remember what I said about wanting a robust case and not seeing how it would be achievable?



Oh, I'm sure they'll work out the initial teething troubles in a few years or so.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2019)

8ball said:


> Oh, I'm sure they'll work out the initial teething troubles in a few years or so.


They need to make the fold a lot more rigid.


So it no longer bends.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 18, 2019)

editor said:


> People are peeling off what they think is a screen protector but it holds the thing together!
> 
> Here's why Galaxy Fold displays are already failing


One could be forgiven for assuming that a bit of sticky cellophane was not structurally crucial...

Especially if it can be so easily peeled off. Stronger glue next time maybe?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> One could be forgiven for assuming that a bit of sticky cellophane was not structurally crucial...
> 
> Especially if it can be so easily peeled off. Stronger glue next time maybe?


“Next time”?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 18, 2019)

This is more worrying than what could be considered _user error_ in the other cases of peeling the screen off.

Still - very early days isn't it?  Perhaps they've just let these phones out into the wild before they were ready for real world use.

Whaddwe think?


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 18, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This is more worrying than what could be considered user error in the other cases of peeling the screen off.
> 
> Still - very early days isn't it?  Perhaps they've just let these phones out into the wild before they were ready for real world use.
> 
> Whaddwe think?


I think there's a certain inevitability to the early days of such devices - bleeding edge tech, way too early to market, loads of problems, all the naysayers gleefully squealing "see! _see!_ I _knew_ it wouldn't work! If only the world had listened to _me......_".

It's amusing how naive & ignorant of the past many people can be - forgivable for youngsters, less so if you've been around the block a few times. Early "portable" computers were back breaking behemoths with all the practicality of a breeze block - I wonder how many people who derided them at the time now spend their keyboard warrior dotage tapping away on a MacBook Air...?

The promise of a practical, robust foldable phone is too compelling to be ignored. The first generation was always going to be pants. Personally I'm looking down the line to 3rd gen and beyond.

I will happily wager £100 that within 5 years at least 1 of the top 10 selling phones globally will be a foldable.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 18, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> I think there's a certain inevitability to the early days of such devices - bleeding edge tech, way too early to market, loads of problems, all the naysayers gleefully squealing "see! _see!_ I _knew_ it wouldn't work! If only the world had listened to _me......_".
> 
> It's amusing how naive & ignorant of the past many people can be - forgivable for youngsters, less so if you've been around the block a few times. Early "portable" computers were back breaking behemoths with all the practicality of a breeze block - I wonder how many people who derided them at the time now spend their keyboard warrior dotage tapping away on a MacBook Air...?
> 
> ...


The tech survives and evolves.  The manufacturers are not always so lucky.  In particular, it is common for manufacturers to move too soon on a form factor or concept in the attempt to gain first mover advantage.  In the end, the idea is the right one... but not yet.  Tech is absolutely littered with such examples and the corpses of firms that pursued them.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 18, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> The first generation was always going to be pants.



obvs- down the line though, as you say


----------



## Ming (Apr 18, 2019)

Well at least they’re not catching fire these days.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

Ming said:


> Well at least they’re not catching fire these days.


Samsung seemed to recover fairly well from that.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> I will happily wager £100 that within 5 years at least 1 of the top 10 selling phones globally will be a foldable.



Hmmm... 5 years... top 10...

<is tempted>


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2019)

You might struggle to get the data to prove it one way or the other.  The Wikipedia page doesn't have as many as 10 in its top-sellers list for most years.

In 2018, 4 of the top 6 were versions of the Samsung Galaxy!  57 million between those 4 (with the most popular selling 30 million) versus 16 million Huawei P20 and 12 million iPhone XS.  The rest between them managed about as many as the 4 Galaxy Notes by themselves.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

kabbes said:


> You might struggle to get the data to prove it one way or the other.  The Wikipedia page doesn't have as many as 10 in its top-sellers list for most years.
> 
> In 2018, 4 of the top 6 were versions of the Samsung Galaxy!  57 million between those 4 (with the most popular selling 30 million) versus 16 million Huawei P20 and 12 million iPhone XS.  The rest between them managed about as many as the 4 Galaxy Notes by themselves.



Yeah, I'd figured it might be tricky from a quick scout around myself.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

This is getting some pretty bad mainstream press now. I think they've blown (not to be confused with 2016 launch disaster) this


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> This is getting some pretty bad mainstream press now. I think they've blown (not to be confused with 2016 launch disaster) this



I was seconded to a testing job once where all the features I had pointed out as failing tests were changed to passes because "this is a very high-profile project and we can't be failing these basic tests at this stage".

Maybe that wasn't such a one-off case.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> This is getting some pretty bad mainstream press now. I think they've blown (not to be confused with 2016 launch disaster) this


Nah. It's just a hiccup. The reaction to the form factor says that the concept is very sound indeed.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

8ball said:


> I was seconded to a testing job once where all the features I had pointed out as failing tests were changed to passes because "this is a very high-profile project and we can't be failing these basic tests at this stage".
> 
> Maybe that wasn't such a one-off case.



[begin wind up of samsung fan boys] This is why when Apple release something it actually works, and works well or in the case of airpower or whatever it was going to be called, they just binned it when it didn't meet internal testing rather than releasing a substandard product[/end wind up of samsung fan boys]


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Nah. It's just a hiccup. The reaction to the form factor says that the concept is very sound indeed.



'Tis but a scratch!


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Nah. It's just a hiccup. The reaction to the form factor says that the concept is very sound indeed.



Concept is fine, don't expect the public to be your guinea pigs, at £2k a pop!


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> [begin wind up of samsung fan boys] This is why when Apple release something it actually works, and works well or in the case of airpower or whatever it was going to be called, they just binned it when it didn't meet internal testing rather than releasing a substandard product[/end wind up of samsung fan boys]


Who are these Samsung fanboys here? I've just bought a Huawei so I'm out of the running!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Who are these Samsung fanboys here? I've just bought a Huawei so I'm out of the running!



Yeah, but if you'd had the cash for a Samsung...


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yeah, but if you'd had the cash for a Samsung...


Wrong again, I'm afraid. My phone before the Samsung was a Sony and now I've got a Huawei. Pretty bad form for a 'fanboy.'


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Wrong again, I'm afraid. My phone before the Samsung was a Sony and now I've got a Huawei. Pretty bad form for a 'fanboy.'


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> [begin wind up of samsung fan boys] This is why when Apple release something it actually works, and works well or in the case of airpower or whatever it was going to be called, they just binned it when it didn't meet internal testing rather than releasing a substandard product[/end wind up of samsung fan boys]



As a pretty loyal Android user I do tend to agree.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

Seems that not every unit is affected


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Seems that not every unit is affected




He's replicating what they will have had a machine do. It's the weird vagueness of how people use devices and keep them in their pockets that is hard to test in a lab.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 22, 2019)

Launch delayed - I don't know how a company  like Samsung can be smart enough to build something like this but not smart enough to test it properly.

Galaxy Fold reportedly postponed, following Asia delay


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 22, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Launch delayed - I don't know how a company  like Samsung can be smart enough to build something like this but not smart enough to test it properly.
> 
> Galaxy Fold reportedly postponed, following Asia delay


Pretty fucking funny really


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 22, 2019)

Blimey


----------



## pesh (Apr 23, 2019)

it's going to be even funnier if Huawei manage to release their foldable phone first now. especially if its not held together by a screen protector and it works.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2019)

pesh said:


> it's going to be even funnier if Huawei manage to release their foldable phone first now. especially if its not held together by a screen protector and it works.


Yeah, then consumers will be able to choose between a foldable phone that doesn’t work, or one that spies on them for the Chinese government 

What a world we live in


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 23, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Launch delayed - I don't know how a company  like Samsung can be smart enough to build something like this but not smart enough to test it properly.
> 
> Galaxy Fold reportedly postponed, following Asia delay


Headline writers across the world are just itching for it to be canned so they can go with "Galaxy Fold Folded".


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, then consumers will be able to choose between a foldable phone that doesn’t work, or one that spies on them for the Chinese government
> 
> What a world we live in


Well, you're clearly living in a fantasy world of FUD. Still, if you want to keep paying huge amounts for a handset that is matched and surpassed by ones half the price, that's your call.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Well, you're clearly living in a fantasy world of FUD. Still, if you want to keep paying huge amounts for a handset that is matched and surpassed by ones half the price, that's your call.



Buying on capability against your personal needs is the key - Buying because it's the latest toy is pointless. I won't be buying a folding phone in the foreseeable future because they don't fit my needs; that and I rarely buy brand new radial tech until it's had a proving time so I know it's likely to work.
I bought my latest Note 9 because I wanted the 512 gig memory so I didn't have to mess with memory sticks, and I wanted the output to HDMI/RGB the thing offers, and the pen acting as a Ppt remote is a handy bonus. I have to travel a lot at the moment so I can now skip taking my tablets as the phone will handle presentations nicely, and those nights alone in hotel rooms are shortened with my movie collection and playing on the internet. If I want a big screen, I have a sweet pico projector I can hook up to the phone.

Saying that, if you have so much cash it doesn't matter - what the fuck, indulge yourself in a folder if you're that way out.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 23, 2019)

Possibly one of the greatest understatements ever from the Samsung press office [emoji16]

“While many reviewers shared with us the vast potential they see, some also showed us how the device needs further improvements that could ensure the best possible user experience.”


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Possibly one of the greatest understatements ever from the Samsung press office [emoji16]
> 
> “While many reviewers shared with us the vast potential they see, some also showed us how the device needs further improvements that could ensure the best possible user experience.”


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


What's your evidence that Huawei phones 'spy on people for the Chinese government?'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> What's your evidence that Huawei phones 'spy on people for the Chinese government?'


My post my have been a teeny bit tongue in cheek, no? 

What with all the flapping from the CIA about Huawei getting money from the Chinese security services


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My post my have been a teeny bit tongue in cheek, no?
> 
> What with all the flapping from the CIA about Huawei getting money from the Chinese security services


Make your mind up. Do the phones spy on people or not?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Make your mind up. Do the phones spy on people or not?



I think it's a distinct possibility. They have to wait their turn after Google and the CIA though.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think it's a distinct possibility. They have to wait their turn after Google and the CIA though.


They must be awfully good at it if no-one has managed to extract any proof yet.

Still, them peeking at my drunken WhatsApp messages is almost worth it given the fucking amazing camera that comes with my phone. Makes many far more expensive phones looks embarrassingly crap


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> They must be awfully good at it if no-one has managed to extract any proof yet.
> 
> Still, them peeking at my drunken WhatsApp messages is almost worth it given the fucking amazing camera that comes with my phone. Makes many far more expensive phones looks embarrassingly crap



Well yes. I don't actually think I'm intresting enough to spy on. And if I was I wouldnt be using a smartphone full stop. 

Have you stuck with stock UI or installed a third party launcher. Any random annoyances perculiar to the brand?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well yes. I don't actually think I'm intresting enough to spy on. And if I was I wouldnt be using a smartphone full stop.
> 
> Have you stuck with stock UI or installed a third party launcher. Any random annoyances perculiar to the brand?


Oh, I always stick Nova Launcher on as soon as I get a new phone. It's handy that I can just import the entire layout too. Apart from that it's a bloody fantastic phone that takes photos that are nothing short of mindblowing,


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh, I always stick Nova Launcher on as soon as I get a new phone. It's handy that I can just import the entire layout too. Apart from that it's a bloody fantastic phone that takes photos that are nothing short of mindblowing,



I was wondering how you you were getting on with EMUI and whether you'd just Nova-over-it.

Did you try EMUI?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2019)

Good to know that works. I tried it on my OHs Honor and it just sulked.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Make your mind up. Do the phones spy on people or not?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I was wondering how you you were getting on with EMUI and whether you'd just Nova-over-it.
> 
> Did you try EMUI?


For about 5 seconds but seeing as I really like the way Nova lets me set up things exactly as I like them (and takes moments to install), I slapped it on without bothering to faff about with EMUI.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 23, 2019)

editor said:


> For about 5 seconds but seeing as I really like the way Nova lets me set up things exactly as I like them (and takes moments to install), I slapped it on without bothering to faff about with EMUI.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

the motorola folding one looks the best.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> the motorola folding one looks the best.



Is that the RAZR-like one? Haven't seen any pics apart fron design mock-ups


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is that the RAZR-like one? Haven't seen any pics apart fron design mock-ups



yes. mock ups look great.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 25, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> yes. mock ups look great.


That's the easy part...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> yes. mock ups look great.



My missus had an original RAZR. I was in awe when she whipped that out and I still had a brick of a Nokia.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2019)

Turns out that materials will get fatigued if you bend them. Who would have thought? Only everyone who ever broke a wire coathanger.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 29, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Turns out that materials will get fatigued if you bend them. Who would have thought? Only everyone who ever broke a wire coathanger.



Oddly, my elbows must have bent millions of times and my arms are yet to fall off.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

Looks like the galaxy fold is indefinitely on hold with customers having to specifically opt in to keep their pre orders otherwise the order will be cancelled on 31st May.

Samsung Confirms Shock New Galaxy Smartphone Cancellation


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2019)

What a shambles


----------



## editor (May 8, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What a shambles


You should be grateful that there's tech companies who are prepared to take risks and innovate, rather than those who churn out the same bland, predictable, overpriced inspiration-free stuff year after year.

Samsung's big flop ain't going to cost me a penny but it's given the industry a kick up the arse as foldable phones start to hit the mainstream (as they will, in time).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2019)

It’s given the industry a lesson in how not to test a product, certainly


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2019)

Who would have thought this could possibly happen?
Oh, yeah, called it and got it


----------



## pesh (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> You should be grateful that there's tech companies who are prepared to take risks and innovate, rather than those who churn out the same bland, predictable, overpriced inspiration-free stuff year after year.


----------



## dervish (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> You don't think the screen was tested as well as the hinge when it was going through its 200,00 cycles?





editor said:


> You should be grateful that there's tech companies who are prepared to take risks and innovate, rather than those who churn out the same bland, predictable, overpriced inspiration-free stuff year after year.



Taking risks and innovating is all well and good, but testing the product actually works should probably be a slightly higher priority, which they evidently didn't do.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

They say a fix is 'in the works'


Samsung CEO says Galaxy Fold release ‘will not be too late’


----------



## cheesethief (May 9, 2019)

dervish said:


> Taking risks and innovating is all well and good, but testing the product actually works should probably be a slightly higher priority, which they evidently didn't do.


Feels like they released an early beta as if it was production ready...

This is where I think Apple tends to do better than most - they're quite good at ensuring something's suitably tested, polished & really ready for release before actually unleashing it on the world.

Of course where they do _worse_ is owning up to problems when they do actually get it wrong.


----------



## pesh (May 9, 2019)

Apple - you’re holding it wrong
Samsung - it’s not on fire much


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

dervish said:


> Taking risks and innovating is all well and good, but testing the product actually works should probably be a slightly higher priority, which they evidently didn't do.


They clearly did test it and many reviewers had no problem with the device. Still, it was obviously released too early.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> This is where I think Apple tends to do better than most - they're quite good at ensuring something's suitably tested, polished & really ready for release before actually unleashing it on the world.


Said without a hint of irony 
Didn't Apple release their own version of a bendable phone not too long ago? Except it wasn't supposed to be a bendy phone?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2019)

Apple’s patents have been filed for their version

Apple's iPhone Fold Designs Take Shape In New Patents


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apple’s patents have been filed for their version
> 
> Apple's iPhone Fold Designs Take Shape In New Patents



It's about time they invented foldable phones.


----------



## xenon (Jun 11, 2019)

Great, now Apple are in with their retrospective innovating.  another shit gimic no one wanted. Just make phones thicker with more battery FFS.


----------



## Liker (Jun 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Samsung and a few other Android makers have said they'll be releasing folding phones and I for one say - "bring it on!" if they manage to create something that can offer double/triple the screen space by folding a screen out..


I Think this is a useless feature


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

Liker said:


> I Think this is a useless feature


I think you are about to drop a dull spambomb.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 12, 2019)

Liker said:


> I Think this is a useless feature


If I agree with you will you like my post?


----------



## elbows (Jun 15, 2019)

Huaweis foldable is apparently not coming out on time either:

Huawei delays foldable phone launch until September to do extra tests after Samsung's troubles


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> Huaweis foldable is apparently not coming out on time either:
> 
> Huawei delays foldable phone launch until September to do extra tests after Samsung's troubles



Nothing to do with Android issues too I'm sure.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

It's coming back!
Samsung finally speaks: The Galaxy Fold is ready to launch (again)


----------



## 8ball (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> It's coming back!
> Samsung finally speaks: The Galaxy Fold is ready to launch (again)



This is going to be fun.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2019)

Cue YouTube pricks breaking a Galaxy Fold for views.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hopefully it'll be a success and we see folding screens come down in price and become an affordable option.


----------



## pesh (Jul 27, 2019)

so its still held together with a sticker but they've made it a bit bigger and wedged it under the bezel.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 16, 2019)

Huawei however delay. Again.

Huawei Mate X foldable phone probably won't come out before November


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2019)

companies distance themselves from foldable handsets


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> companies distance themselves from foldable handsets



I wonder if we are just a few years to early for this tech. So fair play to Samsung for trying. 

I won't be buying one. I can't see how they can make them robust enough for my lifestyle.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2019)

Could Microsoft be into something here.

*Microsoft is considering foldable devices with liquid-filled hinges*


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2019)

So erm. Microsoft kinda beat everyone to the punch! 

Microsoft Surface Duo is the foldable Surface Phone we’ve been waiting for | TechRadar


----------



## elbows (Oct 2, 2019)

I prefer the Microsoft approach because as I've droned on about on this thread before, the single screen tech others are using is really bendable, not foldable. And I dont trust the way a few companies have tried to turn bendable into foldable so far. 

Since their tablet is similar to their old courier concept that some of us gushed over here back in the day, time to revisit that thread I think!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2019)

Noteworthy...

Motorola Razr 2019 video review: updated design marred by underwhelming specs


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Noteworthy...
> 
> Motorola Razr 2019 video review: updated design marred by underwhelming specs




Flip phones are still HUGE in the US! I'm liking that new Flip too.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

Liking it more


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Flip phones are still HUGE in the US!



I suspect the flip phone nostalgia will be stronger on that side of the pond. Even though I had a Razr for a while, I could never properly get into it. The slimmer Krzr K1 was a lot nicer, design wise.

Europe was much more about the 'candybar' Nokia's back in the day.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2019)

Marques Brownlee likes it, with the expected caveats.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 10, 2020)

Not quite sure this is the design we were holding out for, good first effort though I suppose.









						Samsung aired a Galaxy Z Flip commercial before it even announced the phone
					

Samsung just couldn’t wait for the real thing




					www.theverge.com


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

They're getting there...





















						The Galaxy Z Flip feels like a regular smartphone—and that's exactly why it's amazing
					

Samsung is clearly making progress on foldables




					www.androidpolice.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 12, 2020)

editor said:


> They're getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. It’s is a great leap ahead. I also love that they’re not just focusing on making regular size phones tablet size but also going the other way with pocketable flip phones.


----------



## pesh (Feb 12, 2020)

I had a play with the Razor one a few days ago, it's very cool tech but opening and closing it and operating it all felt a bit awkward.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2020)

Ooh, another one


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Ooh, another one




What an ingenious way of solving the "borked screen" problem!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2020)

It’s the principle the Nintendo DS was built on (not just the hinge, but the ethos he discusses) 16 years ago.  And very successful that was too


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Can’t wait till Apple release their folding iPhone - perfect excuse to keep hiking their prices into the stratosphere.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Can’t wait till Apple release their folding iPhone - perfect excuse to keep hiking their prices into the stratosphere.


They already released one, the iPhone 6, although it wasn't designed to be foldable.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 17, 2020)

Seems very niche to me. A folding phone is inherently less convenient than a normal one, so there has to be some serious upside to compensate. Playing candy crush while on a video call isn't going to be enough of an incentive for most people, especially when iOS14 is going to allow multiple apps on one screen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> A folding phone is inherently less convenient than a normal one



Based on what? The whole idea is that folding phones makes larger screens more portable and therefore more convenient.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 17, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Based on what? The whole idea is that folding makes larger screens more portable and therefore more convenient.



Folding and unfolding. Like paper OS maps.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Folding and unfolding. Like paper OS maps.



I think many people wouldn't see it that way. Look at all the people who already put their non folding phones in folding cases as it is.

Even if it was less convenient, the upside is being able to pocket a lot more screen so it just gives people more options. Non folding phones will still be the main thing for a while yet.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Folding and unfolding. Like paper OS maps.



Lots of people loved flip phones for their smaller size before smartphones existed. I'm sure plenty of people will value half sized smartphones, or phone sized tablets.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Folding and unfolding. Like paper OS maps.


You don't have to unfold them to use the phone, but I suspect a lot of people will enjoy the option of being to double their screen size when needed.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> You don't have to unfold them to use the phone, but I suspect a lot of people will enjoy the option of being to double their screen size when needed.



Will they enjoy the hefty price tags though?

I think folding phones will be like 3D cinema, pushed by manufacturers but met with a broad lack of enthusiasm except for a few dedicated fans.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 17, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Lots of people loved flip phones for their smaller size before smartphones existed. I'm sure plenty of people will value half sized smartphones, or phone sized tablets.



If we get a half-sized smartphone i.e. less than three inches square, I might be interested. Pretty sure we won't though.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Will they enjoy the hefty price tags though?
> 
> I think folding phones will be like 3D cinema, pushed by manufacturers but met with a broad lack of enthusiasm except for a few dedicated fans.


Some people seem to have no problem shelling out vast sums of money for phone (see: iPhone) and the price of folding phones will, of course, come down rapidly.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> If we get a half-sized smartphone i.e. less than three inches square, I might be interested. Pretty sure we won't though.



iirc lip phones were really, really popular in the US. First gen are all smartphone sized folded I think but I reckon there'll be enough demand for phones like you want for them to be produced in a generation or three. Lots depends on how much it costs though and how low they can the price point though, as to whether there'll be enough actual demand to get those smaller phones produced.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Some people seem to have no problem shelling out vast sums of money for phone (see: iPhone) and the price of folding phones will, of course, come down rapidly.




Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2, smashing Apple out of the water with an £1800 price tag...


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2, smashing Apple out of the water with an £1800 price tag...


Hardly comparable with any current Apple products though, is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Hardly comparable with any current Apple products though, is it?



No, nearly twice the price.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 1, 2020)

Buy two iPhones and stick them together with sellotape


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2020)

It’s a ridic price but good to see they’re pushing on the the concept.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s a ridic price


Agreed


skyscraper101 said:


> but good to see they’re pushing on the the concept.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Buy two iPhones and stick them together with sellotape


And then it would cost more than the Samsung! Case proven.


----------



## pesh (Sep 2, 2020)

they're going to break in minutes again aren't they


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 2, 2020)

pesh said:


> they're going to break in minutes again aren't they


Yes... Hopefully


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

pesh said:


> they're going to break in minutes again aren't they


Some seem pretty resilient



> In my four months of using the Galaxy Fold, I haven’t felt the need to baby the device, especially when it’s closed. Knowing the main screen is protected, I can throw the device in a bag with coins and keys, or place it on a rugged table with uneven surface and not think twice.
> 
> My Fold has also survived two drops to the ground with no major damage ...











						Huawei Mate X Review: Still The Most Stunning Piece Of Hardware In Mobile
					

At $2,400, the Mate X isn’t cheap. But for enthusiasts who want the most cutting-edge and most futuristic device, the Mate X is still it.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2, smashing Apple out of the water with an £1800 price tag...
> 
> View attachment 228785View attachment 228786



£1800?  They can literally get fucked.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> £1800?  They can literally get fucked.


They're not actually asking you for the money, you know. It's like getting angry at a high end, cutting edge hi-fi system that you're not interested in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2020)

editor said:


> They're not actually asking you for the money, you know. It's like getting angry at a high end, cutting edge hi-fi system that you're not interested in.


You of course, never ever get angry at high end consumer electronic communication products or their manufactures pricing structures


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 2, 2020)

Samsung's press release makes it pretty clear what kind of buyers they're targeting.



> Galaxy Z owners can get a membership to Founders Card, access to a prepared meal from a Michelin starred restaurant, and an elite fairway golf and country club program at clubs across the U.S., with more benefits being added all the time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 2, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Samsung's press release makes it pretty clear what kind of buyers they're targeting.


Dicks... is the correct answer.
They're probably just trying to steal Apple customers, and everyong know that the only way to steal customers from Apple is to offer shite at an even more ridiculous price than the current offerings from Apple. I mean, what self-respecting iPhone owner is going to move away from Apple for something that cost less than an iPhone? How would they ever explain that one to like-minded friends?


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Dicks.
> They're probably just trying to steal Apple customers, and everyong know that the only way to steal customers from Apple is to offer shite at an even more ridiculous price than the current offerings from Apple. I mean, what self-respecting iPhone owner is going to move away from Apple for something that cost less than an iPhone? How would they ever explain that one to like-minded friends?



I'm expecting Apple to raise the stakes by releasing a £3600 folding iPhone that comes with a free monocle and a subscription to Horse & Hound.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Dicks... is the correct answer.
> They're probably just trying to steal Apple customers, and everyong know that the only way to steal customers from Apple is to offer shite at an even more ridiculous price than the current offerings from Apple. I mean, what self-respecting iPhone owner is going to move away from Apple for something that cost less than an iPhone? How would they ever explain that one to like-minded friends?


I don't think they need to steal any customers from Apple given their market share.  But anyway, it's obvious than folding phones will come down massively in price over time, and early adopters always pay ludicrous sums of money sdo they can be seen as the first wankers with the shiny, top of the range tech.









						IDC - Smartphone Market Share - Market Share
					

Detailed market size and share trends empower companies selling Mobile Phones to get ahead of market changes and compete more effectively. Sign up!



					www.idc.com


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I'm expecting Apple to raise the stakes by releasing a £3600 folding iPhone that comes with a free monocle and a subscription to Horse & Hound.


*notes queues assembling outside Apple stores around the world for aforementioned device

*but then remembers that no one bothers any more and it all got a bit embarrassing for the blue shirted Apple high-fivin' whoopers.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 2, 2020)

editor said:


> *notes queues assembling outside Apple stores around the world for aforementioned device
> 
> *but then remembers that no one bothers any more and it all got a bit embarrassing for the blue shirted Apple high-fivin' whoopers.


Has that nonsense stopped now? I used to look forward to videos of fanbois fuckwits queueing outside Apple stores for days in the freezing cold, just to get their phone a day before everyone who ordered them online got them.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Has that nonsense stopped now? I used to look forward to videos of fanbois fuckwits queueing outside Apple stores for days in the freezing cold, just to get their phone a day before everyone who ordered them online got them.


Most of the last ones were a bit of an embarrassment all round,. not that being whooped and clapped for buying a phone wasn't embarrassing enough. 



> However, this time, there was barely anybody queueing in London or, indeed, other sites across the world. You couldn’t really call it a queue in London – the meagre scrum had the ambience of a disused bus stop.
> 
> Some reports say that those who queued were outnumbered _and_ applauded by Apple staff when they opened the doors











						What, no queue? Has Apple lost its core supporters? | Barbara Ellen
					

The latest iPhone isn’t attracting the usual amount of buzz




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 2, 2020)

editor said:


> They're not actually asking you for the money, you know. It's like getting angry at a high end, cutting edge hi-fi system that you're not interested in.



My android enterprise work phone nearly cost that amount but I’ve had a good return for its cost as it’s nigh on indestructible and still running strong over 3yrs later, used for 10hrs a day, 5 days a week - I doubt you’ll see that kind of lifespan/return in one of these foldable gimmicks.

Not that I’m opposed per se to this new iteration of tech, just the ever increasing costs.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Has that nonsense stopped now? I used to look forward to videos of fanbois fuckwits queueing outside Apple stores for days in the freezing cold, just to get their phone a day before everyone who ordered them online got them.



Don’t think that happens any more now tbh.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s a ridic price but good to see they’re pushing on the the concept.



People are holding onto their phones for too long, the rate of profit is falling (where have I heard that before), so they’re scrabbling around for a killer bit of hardware to make everyone replace their phones.

Probably got a few small African countries lined up to pillage the rare-earth metals from, too.

Still to be convinced that this folding idea is up to much tbh.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesting review here:














> Maybe it’s the workaholic in me, but I’ve always wanted a portable, lightweight device off which I can work anywhere, anytime. In years past that meant either a laptop or a smartphone. The former isn’t pocketable, and the latter lacks screen space. The promise of foldable phones and foldable devices is general is that, if done right, it can offer that happy medium.
> 
> For my second day with the Galaxy Z Fold 2, I decided to make it my main work machine and see if the device lives up to that promise. After a whole day, I’d say it does — in fact, I am writing this sentence on the Fold 2 right now.











						Galaxy Z Fold 2 Ongoing Review Day 2: Is it a laptop replacement?
					

Join us for day 2 of our ongoing Galaxy Z Fold 2 review where we talk about whether it can really serve as a portable laptop replacement.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Interesting review here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laptop replacement? Does it come with a pair of binoculars?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Laptop replacement? Does it come with a pair of binoculars?



Prob not aimed at us dicky-eyed codgers, mate.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Prob not aimed at us dicky-eyed codgers, mate.


I have to get my phone out and take a picture of the cooking instructions on food these days. Cunts making the text smaller all the time


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2020)

It looks undeniably cool. And yes I do want one, as soon as the price comes down to reasonable.

I saw someone using one in public yesterday and I definitely had phone envy.

Marques Brownlee always does good reviews and he seems on point with most of his comments.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah I like it. I was tempted to get the original at £70 p/m like a mug. Glad I didn't though as this one is fine and I'm on £15 a month.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just being able to just stand up by slightly folding it makes it so much more appealing too, and the angling of one half up like a mini laptop.

I'm also thinking how cool it'll be when we've got ipad size folding screens. Just to unfold a big wide screen with all the computing power inside that also runs on battery. Truly next level stuff.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 17, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just being able to just stand up by slightly folding it makes it so much more appealing too, and the angling of one half up like a mini laptop.
> 
> I'm also thinking how cool it'll be when we've got ipad size folding screens. Just to unfold a big wide screen with all the computing power inside that also runs on battery. Truly next level stuff.



I wonder if iPad sales will be effected when this is released?

Which would then effect iPhone sales too.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 5, 2021)

LG exit the smartphone market. Mentioned here purely because of their ‘roll up tv tech’ even teasing such a phone handset in January 










						LG to Shut Down Smartphone Business
					

After five grueling years of financial losses and uncertainty about the future of its mobile handsets, LG Electronics today announced its intention...




					www.macrumors.com
				












						CES 2021: LG Teases 'World's First Rollable Smartphone'
					

LG announced it will launch the world's first rollable smartphone this year, as it offered a sneak peek of the device at CES 2021 with a...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## elbows (Apr 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> LG exit the smartphone market. Mentioned here purely because of their ‘roll up tv tech’ even teasing such a phone handset in January



I suppose we shouldnt be surprised, I wouldnt have stayed in that business if I were them.

Perhaps the following laughably doomed design was a sign that the end was nigh. The LG Wing:


----------



## elbows (Apr 5, 2021)

LGs exit from the market is also bad news for those people, if the exist, who were excited about rollable phones. Since unlike the Oppo featured in this video, which is just showing off rather than intended for mass production, people thought an actual consumer product like this was actually coming from LG this year.



I'm probably even more skeptical about these sorts of devices now than I was years ago when people first though foldable and rollable devices were imminent and might actually succeed/be ripe enough for mass adoption.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 11, 2021)

Samsung go big or go home? No new note this year. In favour of two flavours of the fold 3 (are we really on version 3 already, is 3 as usual the magic number where manufacturers get it right!!!)









						Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 3 announced with S Pen support and water resistance
					

Plus a 120Hz cover screen and an in-display camera.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

I just had a go on the two new Samsung phones and have to say I was mightily impressed - especially with the smaller one. I won't be buying one any time soon, but boy the tech is clever!


----------



## NoXion (Aug 12, 2022)

Four years later, and still an expensive gimmick:









						Samsung still hasn’t given us a good reason to buy a foldable phone
					

Nobody makes better foldables than Samsung, but foldables still aren’t better than your phone.




					www.theverge.com
				






> Right now, the worst thing about foldables is that they force you to make significant sacrifices on the most important device you own: your smartphone. The new Fold 4 is a little shorter, about an ounce heavier, and about twice as thick as the Galaxy S22 Ultra. It’s also $600 more expensive. The Ultra has a bigger battery, better camera specs, and a 6.8-inch screen that supports an S Pen. The Fold 4, when opened, is noticeably larger, but the candy bar phones still get plenty big. And Fold makes a lot of sacrifices for some more real estate.
> 
> It’s not even clear to me that _Samsung_ knows why you should make all of those sacrifices. On its website, one of the first selling points the company offers is that you can prop up the screen on a table by opening it halfway for watching or taking videos hands-free. Here in reality, we call that a kickstand, and this is an awfully expensive one. In this mode, you’re also only using half the screen, which sort of defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Four years later, and still an expensive gimmick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Maybe another 5 and it might be useful.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2022)

I've got the flip precisely because I don't want the massive size that all the candy bar phones are getting to.  I want a small phone that I can fit in my pocket and reach all of the screen relative easily with one hand.  

It is expensive but I am very happy with it.


----------

